# الدين المسيحي يقوم كله على نص والكاتب مجهول .



## لأصحاب العقول (17 يناير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

النصارى يقولون لابد من سفك الدماء حتى تحدث المغفرة ... رسالة العبرانيين ( 9 : 22 + 9 : 12 ) ( بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة ) من كاتب هذا النص ؟؟؟ كل علماء النصارى اتفقوا على ان كاتب هذا السفر مجهول ) منين جبت الكلام ده ؟؟؟ من كتاب ( التبشير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس ) الذي طبع في مصر وهو كناب تعتبرونه كتاب عظيم يعني متقليش كتاب اي كلام ؟؟؟ انظر الى الكتاب صفحة ( 2635 ) يقول ( لأن اسم الكاتب لم يرد صراحة في نص الكتاب فقد اقترح الشراع عدة اسماء مثل ( لوقا بولس برنابا ... ) الخ . 

الكاتب مجهوووووووووووول 

ثانيا النص غير صحيح ... ليه اقلك ليه . 

المغفرة تحصل بأشياء اخرى كثيرة غير الدم . مثل . 

الدقيق ؟؟ اللاويين الاصحاح 5 العدد 11 – 12 
المال ؟؟ الخروج ... الاصحاح 30 : 15 
الجواهر ؟؟ العدد ... 31 – 50 

الخلاصة / 

اولا الكاتب مجهول . 
ثانيا . النص غير صحيح . 

الديانة النصرانية تقوم على كاتب مجهول ونص غير صحيح . 

وما بني على باطل فهو باطل . 

وبولس يقول ( اذا لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطل ايماننا ) 

نقطة اخرى ........ 

المسيحية تقول ( ان القتل تم في شخص غير محدود ؟ والخطية غير محدودة .. ولكي تتم عملية الخلاص ضروري تتم في شخص غير محدود .... السؤال من هو الشخص الغير محدود ....... هو الله ....... الله قتل ؟؟؟؟!!! مات استغفروا الله وارجعوا الى عقولكم . 

نقطة منفصلة . 
متى الاصحاح 27 / العدد 9 . 
( حينئذ تم ما قيل بأرميا ......... الخ . 

ايه رأيك الكلام ده مش موجود بأرميا ........ نعمل ايه في الوحي بقه نصدقه انو وحي الله ؟؟؟؟ 

ومتى // 1 – 21 . يوسف النجار قال ( لانه يخلص شعبه من الخطايا ) هل انتم من شعبه ؟؟ هل انتم وانا من بني اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟ 
يوحنا 1 – 11 جاء الى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله ... 
اين الفداء والصلب ؟؟؟ اين قال يسوع في الانجيل انا جأت بسبب خطيئة ادم ؟؟؟ 

لا مناص لكم . 

اين ادم في الانجيل هاتلي نص في الانجيل يتكلم عن ادم انه اخطأ وبعدين هيجي يسوع وينقتل على الصليب ليخلص الناس ؟؟؟ 
العقيدة التي تؤمنون بها غير موجودة في الانجيل .



الحمد لله على نعمة العقل والاسلام*​


----------



## Fadie (17 يناير 2007)

اولا كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين هو بولس و ان كان البعض افترض غير ذلك لأن الاسلوب مختلف فذلك لأنه كان يكتب للعبرانيين و هو معروف انه رسول الأمم



> *المغفرة تحصل بأشياء اخرى كثيرة غير الدم . مثل .
> 
> الدقيق ؟؟ اللاويين الاصحاح 5 العدد 11 – 12
> المال ؟؟ الخروج ... الاصحاح 30 : 15
> الجواهر ؟؟ العدد ... 31 – 50 *


 
*هذه حالات استثنائية يا زميل لمن هو غير قادر على شراء الذبيحة*



> *المسيحية تقول ( ان القتل تم في شخص غير محدود ؟ والخطية غير محدودة .. ولكي تتم عملية الخلاص ضروري تتم في شخص غير محدود .... السؤال من هو الشخص الغير محدود ....... هو الله ....... الله قتل ؟؟؟؟!!! مات استغفروا الله وارجعوا الى عقولكم . *


 
*من قال هذا؟*

*بأتحاد لاهوت الكلمة بطبيعته البشرية فقد أله طبيعته البشرية دون تغير فى الطبيعة و انما تأله قيمى فقط اما لاهوت الكلمة فهو ساكن فى نور لا يدنى منه له وحده عدم الموت.*



> *متى الاصحاح 27 / العدد 9 .
> ( حينئذ تم ما قيل بأرميا ......... الخ .
> 
> ايه رأيك الكلام ده مش موجود بأرميا ........ نعمل ايه في الوحي بقه نصدقه انو وحي الله ؟؟؟؟ *


 
*هذا قمة الجهل لأن الشعب العبرانى كان يطلق على كل اسفار الانبياء ارميا*



> *ومتى // 1 – 21 . يوسف النجار قال ( لانه يخلص شعبه من الخطايا ) هل انتم من شعبه ؟؟ هل انتم وانا من بني اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟ *


 
*من قال هذا هو الملاك جبرائيل و ليس يوسف النجار و نعمة نحن من شعب المسيح*

*مت 28:19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.*

*و نحن من الأمم و قد خلصنا المسيح من خطايانا*

*اع 10:43 له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا*



> *يوحنا 1 – 11 جاء الى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله ...
> اين الفداء والصلب ؟؟؟*


 
*تجده فى البشارات الاربعة*



> *اين قال يسوع في الانجيل انا جأت بسبب خطيئة ادم ؟؟؟ *


 
*يو 10:10 السارق لا يأتي الا ليسرق ويذبح ويهلك.واما انا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل.*

*هل هم كانوا امواتا من قبل ام ماذا يا زميل؟*



> *العقيدة التي تؤمنون بها غير موجودة في الانجيل*


 
*أضحكتنى يا فتى :t33: *


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*رد رائع اخينا فادى*


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2007)

ماهذه الاكذوبة من جديد؟
من قال لك ان رسالة العبرانيين لا نعرفه؟
اقتباس عن حوار اخر من العضو المسلم الي هرب نوضح فيه ان بولس هو كاتب الرسالة

شهد القدماء أن بولس الرسول كتب هذه الرسالة، فتكلم عليها أغناطيوس في رسائله (107م) وتكلم عنها بوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي (108م) واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م) وكثيراً ما استشهد بها أكلمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول (194م) وشهد أوريجانوس (230م) بأنها رسالة بولس الرسول، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية (247م) وغيرهم الكثير.
و الكتاب المقدس يشهد بذلك ايضا:

المصطلحات المستخدمة في العبرانيين تشبة ما استخدم في كولوسي و افسس و رومية
الرسول بولس نفسه اشار في عبرانين 13 و العدد 23
اِعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أُطْلِقَ الأَخُ تِيمُوثَاوُسُ، الَّذِي مَعَهُ سَوْفَ أَرَاكُمْ، إِنْ أَتَى سَرِيعاً.

و كما نعلم تيموثاوس كان مرافق بولس​و فوق هذا كله يحسم لنا الرسول بطرس في رسالته الامر تماما بقوله في رسالته الثانية 3 و العدد 15
وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلاَصاً، كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ،​

و كما نعرف ان بطرس كتب رسالته للمسيحيين من اصل يهودي, المطرودين من اورشليم و المشتتين في اسيا الصغرى و هذا واضح من اول عدد من اول اصحاح من رسالته الاولى
بُطْرُسُ، رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، إِلَى الْمُتَغَرِّبِينَ مِنْ شَتَاتِ بُنْتُسَ وَغَلاَطِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَأَسِيَّا وَبِيثِينِيَّةَ، الْمُخْتَارِينَ

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## My Rock (19 يناير 2007)

فينك يا ابو اصحاب العقول؟

اذا كنت مش قد المحاورة و الشبهات, تورط حالك ليه؟


----------



## الحقيقة (22 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة على الاسلام 
اراجل جابلك تفسير معتمد من لدا المسيحين ..يعني هو لا بيقرا من الجرنان ولا بيشوف في التلفاز هو جاب الكتاب ورقم الصفحة..الكتاب هو  التبشير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس الصفحة ( 2635 )   وتقول الجملة.. لأن اسم الكاتب لم يرد صراحة في نص الكتاب فقد اقترح الشراع عدة اسماء مثل ( لوقا بولس برنابا ...    انا  عندي اسئلة كدا  انا عايز افهم  انتم بتكدبو الى حط الموضوع ولا  بتكدبو المفسيرين.
 دا تفسير تطبيقي الدي يستخدمه القصاوصة  ولاباء  عايز ايه دليل اكثر من كدا  العقيدة المسيحية تقوم والكاتب مجهول .. مجهول يا عالم اين العقول *


----------



## الحقيقة (22 يناير 2007)

*فادي انت عارف انت بتكتب ايه في الردود يعني انت.. مؤمن بكل كلمة تكتبها ولهي نزعات بس.. احب اسمع تعليق حضرتك انت بيضهرلي انك مش فاهم انت بتعبد ايه ومعاند نفسك.. انت بترد في كل مرة بشكل واخد  المسالة مسالة مسلم ومسيحي 
و متناقض مع نفسك  يعني لو شفت النور ربما لن تتبعه  انا لا اقول لك كن مسلم ولكن اقول لك ابحث في المسيحية وقراء بحياد ..بعيدا عن يسوع بيحبك وضحى على شانك .. الغي قلبك وفتح عقلك الغي قلبك وفتح عقلك  اسال الله ان يهديني واياك لطريق الحق *


----------



## Fadie (24 يناير 2007)

> *سلام ونعمة على الاسلام
> اراجل جابلك تفسير معتمد من لدا المسيحين ..يعني هو لا بيقرا من الجرنان ولا بيشوف في التلفاز هو جاب الكتاب ورقم الصفحة..الكتاب هو التبشير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس الصفحة ( 2635 ) وتقول الجملة.. لأن اسم الكاتب لم يرد صراحة في نص الكتاب فقد اقترح الشراع عدة اسماء مثل ( لوقا بولس برنابا ... انا عندي اسئلة كدا انا عايز افهم انتم بتكدبو الى حط الموضوع ولا بتكدبو المفسيرين.
> دا تفسير تطبيقي الدي يستخدمه القصاوصة ولاباء عايز ايه دليل اكثر من كدا العقيدة المسيحية تقوم والكاتب مجهول .. مجهول يا عالم اين العقول*


 
*بص*

*التفسير التطبيقى ليس حجة علينا هذا الكتاب لم يكن له وجود قبل عام 98*

*احنا لا نكذب احد و هذا الكتاب به اخطاء تفسيرية كثيرة ولا يعرف من هو كاتبه اساسا الحجة الوحيدة التى علينا فى التفسير هى تفسير الاباء الاوليين غير ذلك ليس بحجة علينا*



> *فادي انت عارف انت بتكتب ايه في الردود يعني انت.. مؤمن بكل كلمة تكتبها ولهي نزعات بس.. احب اسمع تعليق حضرتك انت بيضهرلي انك مش فاهم انت بتعبد ايه ومعاند نفسك.. انت بترد في كل مرة بشكل واخد المسالة مسالة مسلم ومسيحي
> و متناقض مع نفسك يعني لو شفت النور ربما لن تتبعه انا لا اقول لك كن مسلم ولكن اقول لك ابحث في المسيحية وقراء بحياد ..بعيدا عن يسوع بيحبك وضحى على شانك .. الغي قلبك وفتح عقلك الغي قلبك وفتح عقلك اسال الله ان يهديني واياك لطريق الحق *


 
انا لا اكتب حرفا و اقول حرفا لا اؤمن به فنصيحتى انت ان تبحث بنفسك واعمل عقلك و لا تعتمد على غيرك ولا تستقى المعرفة من مصادر مشبوهة


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

الحقيقة قال:


> *..الكتاب هو التبشير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس الصفحة ( 2635 ) وتقول الجملة.. لأن اسم الكاتب لم يرد صراحة في نص الكتاب فقد اقترح الشراع عدة اسماء مثل ( لوقا بولس برنابا ... *


 
التبشير التطبيقي؟ :yahoo: هل فعلا عندك هذا الكتاب؟ ممكن رقم الاصدار و الطبعة و مكانها؟

اما بالنسبة لما ذكره التفسير التطبيقي, فهو نقل وجهات النظر لمن كتبه و الان بعد سنوات من البحث استطعنا ان نصادق على ان بولس هو كاتب الرسالة بالادلة التي ذكرناها اعلاه و من ضمن الكتاب المقدس

اي خدمة ثانية؟


----------



## الحقيقة (24 يناير 2007)

انا عكون صريح معاك انا من مدة سمعة مناظرة حول هدا الموضوع ..ولاحظة ضعف المناضر المسيحي في الاجابة على هدا الموضوع ..وانت نفسك ردية وقلت نعم الكاتب مجهول لكن يقولون انه بولس ..وعليه مادم قالو ان الكتابة  تاخد او تشبه طريقة كتابة بولس فهو بولس  فهو بولس   السؤال لان هل انا ممكن ااخد بالكتاب وتعاليمه والكاتب غير معروف


----------



## الحقيقة (24 يناير 2007)

اضنك ادكى من دالك انا ممكن اجيبلك رقم الاصدار وكل ما تريد لكن انا اعلم انك تعرف مااريد ان اقول  وكل مسيحي يعرف دالك  فلا تتغابا  هل ممكن ان يوكل الله رسالة وانتم تقولون انها وحي يوكلها لشخص مجهول حتى ياتي واحد مسلم ويسالك الان ويقلك  الدين المسيحي قائم والكاتب مجهول


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

الحقيقة قال:


> اضنك ادكى من دالك انا ممكن اجيبلك رقم الاصدار وكل ما تريد لكن انا اعلم انك تعرف مااريد ان اقول وكل مسيحي يعرف دالك فلا تتغابا هل ممكن ان يوكل الله رسالة وانتم تقولون انها وحي يوكلها لشخص مجهول حتى ياتي واحد مسلم ويسالك الان ويقلك الدين المسيحي قائم والكاتب مجهول


 
اولا على الاقل خلي عندك بعض الاحترام للاخر
ليه قلة الادب ديه؟
بعدين وضحنا و ذكرنا بالدليل و بشواهد كتابية ان بولس هو كاتب الرسالة
يبقى الكلام الفاضي بتاعك مش محتاجينه
يا ترد بدليل و برهان يا اكرمنا بسكوتك


----------



## يا هادى (25 يناير 2007)

هذا قمة الجهل لأن الشعب العبرانى كان يطلق على كل اسفار الانبياء ارميا

دليلك من موقع لو تكرمت؟


----------



## Fadie (25 يناير 2007)

> دليلك من موقع لو تكرمت؟


 
كان اباء اليهود و معلمينهم The Rabbis يقسمون الاسفار المقدسة للعهد القديم الى ثلاثة اقسام و هى اسفار الشريعة و القسم الثانى هو المزامير و القسم الثالث هو اسفار الانبياء (لو24:44) و كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا و كان تقسيم اليهود لاسفار العهد القديم هكذا (1)
Genesis (Bereshit)
Exodus (Shemot)
Leviticus (Vayikra)
Numbers (Bemidbar)
Deuteronomy (Devarim)
Joshua (Yehoshua)
Judges (Shoftim)
1 Samuel (1 Shmuel)
2 Samuel (2 Shmuel)
1 Kings (1 Melakhim)
2 Kings (2 Melakhim)
Isaiah (Yisheyah)
Jeremiah (Yermiyah)
Ezekiel (Yechezqel)
Hosea (Hoshea)
Joel (Yoel)
Amos
Obadiah (Ovadyah)
Jonah (Yonah)
Micah (Mikhah)
Nahum (Nahum)
Habakkuk (Chavaquq)
Zephaniah (Tsephanyah)
Haggai (Haggai)
Zechariah (Zekharyah)
Malachi (Malakhi)
Psalms (Tehilim)
Proverbs (Mishlei)
Job (Iyov)
Song of Solomon (Shir Hashirim)
Ruth
Lamentations (Eichah)
Ecclesiastes (Qohelet)
Esther (Esther)
Daniel (Daniyel)
Ezra
Nehemiah (Nechemiyah)
1 Chronicles (1 Divrey Yamim)
2 Chronicles (2 Divrey Yamim)

ان الملاحظ المدقق سيجد ان سفر اشعياء قبل ارميا و هذا الان و لكن هل كان كذلك قديما لدى الشعب العبرانى؟؟؟

يجيبنا على ذلك المعلم ديفيد كيميشى “Radak,” Rabbi David Kimchi و هو احد كبار قادة اليهود و ذلك فى مقدمة مدخله الى سفر ارميا (3) فيقول

"A tradition of the Rabbins. This is the order of the prophets. The Book of Joshua, Judges, Samuel, Kings, Jeremiah, Ezekiel, Isaiah, and the twelve." 

"تقليد المعلميين,هذا ترتيب الانبياء.كتاب يشوع,القضاة,صموئيل (4),الملوك (5),ارميا,حزقيال,اشعياء,و الاثنى عشر (6)"
ثم بعد ذلك بقليل يقول:

"But since Isaiah was before both Jeremiah and Ezekiel, he ought to have been set before them: but since the Book of Kings ends with destruction, and all Jeremiah is about destruction; and since Ezekiel begins with destruction and ends with comfort; and all Isaiah is about comfort, they joined destruction with destruction, and comfort with comfort "

"و لكن لأن اشعياء كان قبل ارميا و حزقيال كان يجب ان يوضع قبلهم و لكن لأن كتاب الملوك ينتهى بالدمار و كل ارميا يتكلم عن الدمار و لأن حزقيال يبدأ بالدمار و ينتهى بالراحة,و كل اشعياء عن الراحة , هم ربطوا الدمار بالدمار و الراحة بالراحة"

و من هذا نفهم الاتى:-

ان بالاساس كان اشعياء قبل ارميا و حزقيال لأنه كان موجود قبلهم و لكن لأن كتاب الملوك ينتهى بدمار اورشاليم و كل سفر ارميا عن دمار اورشاليم و حزقيال فى بداية سفره يبدأ بدمار اورشاليم و ينتهى براحة اورشاليم و كل اشعياء عن راحة اورشاليم فهم قد ربطوا بين اسفار الدمار و اسفار الخراب تدريجيا فأصبح الملوك الذى ينتهى بالدكار يليه مباشرة سفر ارميا الذى يتكلم بأكمله عن الدمار و من بعده حزقيال ثم اشعياء و بذلك اصبح سفر ارميا اول اسفار الانبياء و سميت اسفار الانبياء بأسمه اى "ارميا" و ايضا يؤيد كلام الراباى ديفيد Baba Bathra (7)
و بهذا تكون الاجابة الاولى قد اتضحت باقوال علماء اليهود نفسهم

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

(1) The Hebrew Tanach http://www.sacred-****s.com/bib/tan/index.htm
(3) R. David Kimchi in his preface to Jeremiah
(4) كان سفر صموئيل بالاصل كتاب واحد ثم قسموه الى قسمين
(5)كان سفر الملوك بالاصل كتاب واحد ثم قسموه الى قسمين
(6) يقصد الانبياء الصغار
(7)T. Bab. Bava Bathra, fol. 14. 2.​


----------



## يا هادى (26 يناير 2007)

يافادى

كل الكلام اللى انتا جبته مالوش دعوه بالسوال خالص

مضمون او محتوى اللى وضعته ان سفر ارميا قبل سفر اشيعاء ،وجبت عالم يهودى بيقول الكلام ده رائع بس العالم اليهودى لم يقل انهم كانوا يطلقوا على اسفار الانبياء ارميا بل انتا من قولت ذلك

واليك السوال مره اخرى مع اقتباس:
سميت اسفار الانبياء بأسمه اى "ارميا
الدليل من موقع عبرانى؟

فهمت السوال

والله الموفق


----------



## يا هادى (27 يناير 2007)

انى منتظر ان ياتى الاستاذ فادى بدليل وان لم ياتى فيعتبر رده على الشبهه باطل واصبح كتابه فى طى النسيان


----------



## الحقيقة (27 يناير 2007)

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## يا هادى (28 يناير 2007)

الايوجد رد يا مشرفين السوال عام مدام لم اجد اجابه من المشرف

سميت اسفار الانبياء بأسمه اى "ارميا

من اين لكم هذا الكلام؟اى الدليل من موقع عبرانى؟

اظن ان القسم اسمه الرد على الشبهات ولم اجد رد لحد دلوقتى فلماذا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

والله الموفق


----------



## THE GALILEAN (28 يناير 2007)

Fadie الرب يباركك  †

لأصحاب العقول



> متى الاصحاح 27 / العدد 9 .
> ( حينئذ تم ما قيل بأرميا ......... الخ .
> 
> ايه رأيك الكلام ده مش موجود بأرميا ........ نعمل ايه في الوحي بقه نصدقه انو وحي الله ؟؟؟؟



شوف يا استاذ

النص العبري واضح

זכריה פרק יא

 וָאֹמַר אֲלֵיהֶם, אִם־טוֹב בְּעֵינֵיכֶם הָבוּ שְׂכָרִי וְאִם־לֹא חֲדָלוּ; וַיִּשְׁקְלוּ אֶת־שְׂכָרִי שְׁלֹשִׁים כָּסֶף׃

سِفْرُ زَكَرِيَّا 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الْحَادِي عَشَرَ

12فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: "إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا". فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ.

وتحققت النبوئة

הבשורה על-פי מתי
פרק כז
ישוע לפני פילטוס

 אָז נִתְקַיֵּם מַה שֶּׁנֶּאֱמַר בְּפִי יִרְמְיָהוּ הַנָּבִיא: "וַיִּקְחוּ שְׁלוֹשִׁים הַכֶּסֶף, אֶדֶר הַיְקָר אֲשֶׁר יָקַר מֵעַל בְּנֵי יִשְׂרָאֵל,

إِنْجِيلُ اَلْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ اَلْبَشِيرِ مَتَّى 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ اَلسَّابِعُ وَاَلْعِشْرُونَ

حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا اَلنَّبِيِّ: "وَأَخَذُوا اَلثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ اَلْفِضَّةِ ثَمَنَ اَلْمُثَمَّنِ اَلَّذِي ثَمَّنُوهُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ 

اذا اقرأ اولا الكتاب المقدس ثم تكلم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (29 يناير 2007)

يا هادى قال:


> يافادى
> 
> كل الكلام اللى انتا جبته مالوش دعوه بالسوال خالص
> 
> ...



هل انت تعرف العبرية حتى يضع امامك نصوص عبرية ؟


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

يا هادى يارب


----------



## THE GALILEAN (29 يناير 2007)

لأصحاب العقول;175482 قال:
			
		

> *
> نقطة منفصلة .
> متى الاصحاح 27 / العدد 9 .
> ( حينئذ تم ما قيل بأرميا ......... الخ .
> ...



شوف يا اخي (اليهود المسيحيين) يفسرون التوراة والانجيل بطرق صعب على المسلمين ان يفهموها

גם אם לא שכנעתי אותך בתשובה שלי, הרי שיש תשובה נוספת, היא נכתבה מתוך ספרו של אלכסנדר מק קול "מלאך הברית" בפירוש על ספר זכריה. הספר של בעל חיזוק האמונה הוא באמת ספר טוב וחכם, אבל יש גם תשובות למה שהוא אמר, והנה התשובה לשאלה: מדוע כתב מתי נבואה של זכריה בשם ירמיהו הנביא? 

" וַיִּקְחוּ רָאשֵׁי הַכֹּהֲנִים אֶת-הַכֶּסֶף וַיֹּאמְרוּ לֹא-נָכוֹן לָנוּ לְתִתּוֹ אֶל-אֲרוֹן הַקָּרְבָּן כִּי-מְחִיר דָּמִים הוּא׃ 7 וַיִּוָּעֲצוּ וַיִּקְנוּ-בוֹ אֶת-שְׁדֵה הַיּוֹצֵר לִקְבוּרַת הַגֵּרִים׃ 8 עַל-כֵּן יִקָּרֵא לַשָּׂדֶה הַהוּא שְׂדֵה הַדָּם עַד הַיּוֹם הַזֶּה׃ 9 אָז נִתְמַלֵּא מַה-שֶׁנֶּאֱמַר בְּיַד [יִרְמְיָה] הַנָּבִיא וַיִּקְחוּ שְׁלֹשִׁים הַכֶּסֶף אֶדֶר הַיְקָר אֲשֶׁר יָקַר מֵעַל-בְּנֵי יִשְׂרָאֵל׃ 10 וַיִתְּנוּ אֹתָם אֶל-שְׂדֵה הַיּוֹצֵר כַּאֲשֶׁר צִוָּה יְהוָֹה אוֹתִי" (מתי,כ" ז,6-10) 

אכן הפסוקים האלה היו למשען למתנגדים לאמר, כי מתי המבשר הוסיף מילים אשר אינן נמצאות בכתובים ואף שינה את הנמצאות, וכי הוא הביא את הנביא ירמיהו תחת זכריה. ועל זה נשיב כי גם אם למען הויכוח נסכים כמעט רגע כי מתי המבשר עיוות את דברי הנביא בהוסיפו עליהם ובשנותם, בכל זאת בעבור זאת לא תרע חזקת ישוע המשיח, אשר בו התקיימו דברי הנבואה כמו שהם בנביאים. 

אם מתי המבשר היה טועה בדבריו, בכל זאת קורות ישוע מנצרת מתאימים עם פרטי הנבואה רשק בזכריה. ואם שגגה יצאה מלפני מתי, לא סרה בגלל כן נבואת זכריה מעל ישוע המשיח. ואם נאמר כי מתי היה איש בער עד שלא ידע להבחין בין ירמיהו הנביא לזכריה, אם כן מוכרחים אנחנו לשפוט כי לא במרד ובמעל הביא בעורמה את דברי הנבואה לחזק דבריו, כי אם לא ידע מי הוא הנביא אשר אמר זאת, אז נקי הוא מן האשמה על כי חדל לדרוש מעל הספר את דברי הנבואה איך הם. ואם הוא היה איש חסר לימודים בכלל ולא היה מבין בנביאים, אם כן לא היה יודע לרמות ולפתל את דברי הנביא למען חזק את שיחו. ואם הוא היה משיח לפי תומו אז עדותו נאמנה בקורות אשר יספר ואשר בהן התקיימה הנבואה. 

אולם לפי דעתנו המבשר מתי נקי הוא מכל תלונה אשר יתלוננו עליו, ולא בשגגה אף בדעת דבר והביא את תוכן דברי הנביא ולא את המילים כהוויתן, רק את הפירוש שלהן. והדרך הזה לא לבד תצדק על ידי התנהגות הרבנים הדורשים את הפסוקים כאשר יעלה על רוחם. 

אבל גם הנביאים עצמם לפעמים הביאו דברי תורת משה באופן כזה, כמו נחמיה (א,8-9) : 
זְכָר-נָא, אֶת-הַדָּבָר, אֲשֶׁר צִוִּיתָ אֶת-מֹשֶׁה עַבְדְּךָ, לֵאמֹר: אַתֶּם תִּמְעָלוּ--אֲנִי, אָפִיץ אֶתְכֶם בָּעַמִּים. ט וְשַׁבְתֶּם אֵלַי--וּשְׁמַרְתֶּם מִצְו*ֹתַי, וַעֲשִׂיתֶם אֹתָם: אִם-יִהְיֶה נִדַּחֲכֶם בִּקְצֵה הַשָּׁמַיִם, מִשָּׁם אֲקַבְּצֵם, והבואתים (וַהֲבִיאֹתִים) אֶל-הַמָּקוֹם, אֲשֶׁר בָּחַרְתִּי לְשַׁכֵּן אֶת-שְׁמִי שָׁם. 

והנה בכל תורת משה לא נמצאות מילים כאלה יחד וכמתכונתן. הבעבור זאת נאמר כי נחמיה סילף את דברי התורה? באשר לא אמר מילותיו כהעתקה מן התורה, אלא לפי תוכן דברי התורה והיעודים הנמצאים בה? וכן נמצא אמריו באופן כזה בפרק י' 33-38. 

ועד אודות האשמה השניה אשר ילונו על מתי, כי הביא את הנביא ירמיהו תחת זכריה, הנה כבר רבים מהסופרים השיבו בעדו לנקות אותו; ויש אומרים כי השגגה לא נעשתה על ידי מתי, כי אם על ידי זה המעתיק את הספר מכתב ידו, בהיות ראשי תיבות של שם ירמיהו וזכריה בלשון יוונית דומות זו לזו עד בנקל יכל לטעות בהן. 
ויש אומרים כי יש נוסחים אחרים של ספר "הברית החדשה", אשר באמת תמצא בהן במקום הזה מילת זכריה ולא ירמיהו. ויש אומרים כי בספר כתב היד לא היה זכר שם הנביא כלל, והמעתיק טעה בזה על ידי הרושם אשר היה בשפת הספר. 
ויש עוד דעה אחרת אשר לפי משפטי תצדק יותר מכל האחרות, והיא כי המבשר מתי שכל את ידו בדעת לכתוב ירמיהו תחת זכריה, למען העיר את הקורא כי נבואת זכריה הקשה נאמרה למשנה אחרי אשר כבר נאמרה על יד ירמיהו הנביא, וכי שתיהן יחד התקיימו במאיסת המשיח וחורבן בית ישראל; ורצה להעלות על לב הקורה את ספרו, כי שדה הדמים הנקנה בכסף רשע זה המעיד על עוונם אשר נגע עד השמים, היה חלק מגיא בן הינום, אשר גם אבותיהם לפניהם עשו אותו שדה הדמים, ואשר שם ירמיהו הנביא שבר כלי חרס שתי פעמים למשל על שברם הגדול כים ועל הרעה אשר נגד פניהם. 
הלא מילות הנביא: "השליך אל היוצר" היו מספיקות להעיר מעצמן את הקורא על נבואת ירמיהו, ובפרט באופן אשר מתי המבשר ידבר בנבואה בהמשך סיפור הקורות, אשר היו נגד עיניו; ואחרי אשר יספר קניית השדה היוצר לבאר את עניין נבואת ירמיהו, יזכיר המעשה כי נקרא לשדה ההוא "שדה דמים", לרמוז על נבואת הנביא הזה במילים דומות: " לָכֵן הִנֵּה-יָמִים בָּאִים, נְאֻם-יְהוָה, וְלֹא-יִקָּרֵא לַמָּקוֹם הַזֶּה עוֹד הַתֹּפֶת, וְגֵיא בֶן-הִנֹּם--כִּי, אִם-גֵּיא הַהֲרֵגָה " (ירמיהו, י"ט,6). 

ולמען הסיר כל מענה למתעקש, אשר ימאן להבין משמעות הנבואה בזכריה, יביא תחתיה את נבואת ירמיהו אשר ניבא זה ימים רבים- למען הזהיר את היהודים על הפורענות כנגד פניהם ולמען לא יאמרו כי המה העם אשר בחר בו אלוהים, שלום יהיה להם ולא יראו השוד והשבר- הזכיר להם את שדה הדמים להראות כי אם כבר לקחו מיד ה' עונשם על עוונותיהם הקלים יותר, אף כי לא ינקו מעוון זה האחרון אשר יצעק אל השמים בקול דמי היוצר. 

עד כאן דברי המחבר בקשר לשאלה הקשה: מדוע מתי המבשר ציין את שמו של ירמיהו תחת נבואת זכריה. מקווה שתבינו מה שכתוב.. 

الترجمة بالعربية

حتى لو لم اقنعك باجابتي, هناك اجابة اخرى كتبت من خلال كتاب الكسندر ماك كول "ملاك العهد" بوضوح عن سفر زكريا. الكتاب لتقوية الايمان وهو كتاب جيد وذكي, ولكن يوجد ايضا اجابات على ما قيل, وهنا الاجابة على السؤال: لماذا كتب متى نبوؤة عن زكريا وهي لارميا النبي ؟

6فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ اَلْكَهَنَةِ اَلْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا: "لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي اَلْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ". 7فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاَشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ اَلْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ. 8لِهَذَا سُمِّيَ ذَلِكَ اَلْحَقْلُ "حَقْلَ اَلدَّمِ" إِلَى هَذَا اَلْيَوْمِ. 9حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا اَلنَّبِيِّ: "وَأَخَذُوا اَلثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ اَلْفِضَّةِ ثَمَنَ اَلْمُثَمَّنِ اَلَّذِي ثَمَّنُوهُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (متى 27: 6-10)

حقا هذه الآيات تعطي سندا للمعترضين, وهو ان البشير متى اضاف كلمات التي ليست موجودة في النصوص (التوراة) وحتى غير الوقائع, وانه كتب اسم النبي ارميا مكان النبي زكريا, وعلى هذا نرد من اجل الحوار انه حتى لو وافقنا للحظة ان البشير متى غير في كلام النبي وزاد عليهم كلمات وغيرهم, مع هذا فانه لم يؤذي قوة السيد المسيح, الذي تحققت به النبؤات كما هم في اسفار الانبياء.

اذا كان متى مخطئا في كلامه, مع هذا فان سيرة يسوع من الناصرة ملاءمين مع تفاصيل النبوؤة التي بسفر زكريا, واذا صدر عن متى اي خطأ, لا يتوهنا عن الطريق لان النبؤات في سفر زكريا هي عن المسيح. واذا قيل ان متى رجل غير متعلم حتى انه لم يعرف ان يميز بين النبي ارميا وزكريا, اذا كان الامر كذلك فنحن مضطرين ان نحكم انه لم يكن تمرد وسوء استغلال واتى بالنبؤات بمكر كلام النبؤات ليقوي كلامه, الا اذا لم يعرف من هو النبي الذي قال هذا الكلام, اذا هو بريئ من التهمة لانه لم يكتب النصوص التوراتية كما هي في كتابه. واذا كان رجل غير متعلم اطلاقا ولم يكن يعرف 
الانبياء, اذا كان هذا هو الامر اذا ما كان يعرف كيف يغش ويغير كلام النبي لكي يقوي كلامه. ولو كان هو المسيح قبل نهايته اذا شهادته وفية بالسيرة التي تكلم عنها والتي بها تححقت النبوؤه.

ولكن حسب رأينا البشير متى بريئ من كل التهمات ضده, ولم يكن كلامه خطأ بل عن علم ومعرفة عندما كتب هذا الكلام عن مغزى كلام النبي ولم يأخذ الكلام كما هو, ولكن فقط معنى النصوص. وهذه الطريقة لوحدها لن تبرر عن طريق تصرفات الحاخامات اليهود الذين يطلبون النصوص كما يحلو لهم.

ولكن ايضا انبياء العهد القديم نفسهم كتبوا عن اقوال النبي موسى بهذا الشكل, كما في سفر نحميا (سِفْرُ نَحَمْيَا اَلأَصْحَاحُ الأَوَّلُ: 8-9)

8اذْكُرِ الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي أَمَرْتَ بِهِ مُوسَى عَبْدَكَ قَائِلاً: إِنْ خُنْتُمْ فَإِنِّي أُفَرِّقُكُمْ فِي الشُّعُوبِ 9وَإِنْ رَجَعْتُمْ إِلَيَّ وَحَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ وَعَمِلْتُمُوهَا - إِنْ كَانَ الْمَنْفِيُّونَ مِنْكُمْ فِي أَقْصَاءِ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَمِنْ هُنَاكَ أَجْمَعُهُمْ وَآتِي بِهِمْ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُ لإِسْكَانِ اسْمِي فِيهِ. 

وها هو بكل توراة موسى هذا الكلام غير موجود, امن اجل هذا معناه ان النبي نحميا حرف كلام التوراة ؟ الانه لم يقل كلامه كنسخ من التوراة, ولكن حسب مغزى نصوص التوراة والاهداف الموجودة بها ؟ وايضا اقواله موجودة بهذا الشكل في (اصحاح 10: 33-38)

وايضا بالنسبة للتهمة الثانية التي يتهمون متى بها, وانه كتب اسم النبي ارميا مكان النبي زكريا, ها هنا كثير من الكتآب دعموا اقواله لتبرئته, وهناك من يقول ان الخطأ لم يحدث على يد متى, الا اذا حدث على يد هذا الذي نسخ عن كتاب متى بخط يده, علما ان الحروف الاولى للاسامي ارميا وزكريا متشابهات باليونانية حتى انه بسهولة اخطأ بينهم.

وهناك من يقولون ان هناك اصدارات اخرى من الكتاب المقدس, والتي ممكن ان تجد فيهم في هذا النص اسم زكريا وليس ارميا, وهناك من يقولون انه في الكتاب الذي فيه كتب بخط اليد لم يذكر اسم النبي اطلاقا, والناسخ اخطأ النسخ من لغة الكتاب.

ويوجد رأي آخر وهو مبرر اكثر من كل الاحتمالات الاخرى, وهو ان البشير متى ثثقف جيدا وكتب عن علم ومعرفة اسم النبي ارميا مكان زكريا, من اجل ان يلمح للقارئ ان نبوؤة زكريا الصعبة قيلت بعد ان قيلت على فم النبي ارميا, وان النبوات الاثنثين معا تحققوا في كراهية الشعب اليهودي للمسيح وخراب هيكل اسرائيل, واراد ان يظهر امام القارئ كتابه, لان حقل الدماء الذي يشترى بمال الشر هو يدل على خطاياهم حتى وصل السماء, كان جزء من وادي ابن هنوم, الذي ايضا ابائكم امامهم حولوه الى حقل الدماء, والتي هناك النبي ارميا تكلم مرتين عن الدمار الكبير.


الم يكن كافيا الكلام في النبوؤة في النص لوحده ليرمز للقارئ على ان النبوؤة من ارميا, وخاصة بالصورة التي يتكلم بها البشير متى عن النبوؤة في تكملة السيرة, والتي كانت غير واضحة, وبعد ان يتكلم عن الحقل لكي يوضح نبوؤة ارميا, يذكر الحدث انه يقصد بالحقل الذي هو "حقل الدماء", ليركز على نبوؤة هذا النبي بنصوص مشابهة:  (سِفْرُ إِرْمِيَا اَلأَصْحَاحُ التَّاسِعُ عَشَر)َ6لِذَلِكَ هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَلاَ يُدْعَى بَعْدُ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعُ تُوفَةَ وَلاَ وَادِي ابْنِ هِنُّومَ بَلْ وَادِي الْقَتْلِ.

ولكي يزيل الشكوك عن المعاند والمشكك, الذي يرفض ان يصدق معنى النبوؤة في سفر زكريا, يورد مكانها نبوؤة ارميا الذي تنبأ بها منذ زمن بعيد - لكي يحذر اليهود من العقاب الالهي التي سيقع عليهم ولكي لا يقولوا انهم الشعب الذي اختاره الله, سلام لا يكون لهم بل السرقة والدمار - 
ذكرهم بحقل الدماء ليظهر انهم اجل سبق وتلقوا عقابهم على خطاياهم.

مع الاحترام وسبت مبارك, الكس

http://karaim.net/modules.php?name=...start=30&sid=58e9a3f66bb7f08603315140b743e112

الواقع ان ارميا فعلا تنبأ عن هذا الامر وفقا للنص سِفْرُ إِرْمِيَا اَلأَصْحَاحُ التَّاسِعُ عَشَر)َ 6لِذَلِكَ هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَلاَ يُدْعَى بَعْدُ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعُ تُوفَةَ وَلاَ وَادِي ابْنِ هِنُّومَ بَلْ وَادِي الْقَتْلِ.

ولكن متى رمز اليه لانه قال 

6فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ اَلْكَهَنَةِ اَلْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا: "لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي اَلْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ". 7فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاَشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ اَلْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ. 8لِهَذَا سُمِّيَ ذَلِكَ اَلْحَقْلُ "حَقْلَ اَلدَّمِ" إِلَى هَذَا اَلْيَوْمِ. 9حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا اَلنَّبِيِّ: "وَأَخَذُوا اَلثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ اَلْفِضَّةِ ثَمَنَ اَلْمُثَمَّنِ اَلَّذِي ثَمَّنُوهُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (متى 27: 6-10)

انتبهوا الى النص: 

8لِهَذَا سُمِّيَ ذَلِكَ اَلْحَقْلُ "حَقْلَ اَلدَّمِ" إِلَى هَذَا اَلْيَوْمِ. 9

وحقل الدماء يرمز الى وادي القتل في سفر ارميا

وعندما يقول تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا اَلنَّبِيِّ المقصد اي تم ما تنبأ به ارميا عن وادي القتل في سفر زكريا تحقيقا لنبوؤة ارميا عن وادي القتل اي عن الخيانة (ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ) في سفر زكريا ومنه تحقق ايضا ما قيل بالنبووة ابتدائا من ارميا الى زكريا الى العهد الجديد (متى)
​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (31 يناير 2007)

يا هادى

واضح انك لا تفهم العبرية وترجمت لك بالعربية ولكنك لم تقرأ اصلا
هكذا المسلم

انا متاكد انك لم تفهم النبوؤة عن وادي القتل فهذا ما قصده متى عن نبوؤة ارميا انها تحققت في زكريا والعهد الجديد


----------



## THE GALILEAN (31 يناير 2007)

يا هادى

لا حاجة لان تكتب بخط كبير الى هذه الدرجة 
وانت انسان لا تريد ان تفهم وحتى انك لم تقرأ

وهل انت تنفي ما يقوله اليهود المسيحيين (يهود يؤمنون بيسوع المسيح) ؟

من انت لتشكك في تفسير اليهود ؟


----------



## Basilius (31 يناير 2007)

*عجبا 
العضو المحترم لايت بلو اجابك 
وانت تكرر كل اسئلتك 
طريقتك في الكتابة و خطك دة مرفوض *​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 فبراير 2007)

يا هادى

واضح انك لا تفهم العبرية وترجمت لك بالعربية ولكنك لم تقرأ اصلا
هكذا المسلم

انا متاكد انك لم تفهم النبوؤة عن وادي القتل فهذا ما قصده متى عن نبوؤة ارميا انها تحققت في زكريا والعهد الجديد


لا تكرر نفس السؤال
وضحت لك النبوؤة وانت مازلت تسال عن النبوؤة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 فبراير 2007)

سؤال: ورد في متى 27: 9 حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي ثمنوه من بني إسرائيل , ولفظ إرميا غلط، فإن العبارة المستشهَد بها هي من زكريا، والأغلب أن عبارة متى كانت بدون ذكر اسم النبي ,




جواب: (1) من اصطلاحات علماء اليهود القديمة أنهم كانوا يقسمون الكتب المقدسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: القسم الأول شريعة موسى، وكانوا يسمونها الشريعة , والقسم الثاني المزامير ، والقسم الثالث قسم الأنبياء ويُسَمَّى إرميا، من إطلاق إسم سفر من الجزء على الكل, وسبب تسمية قسم الأنبياء إرميا أنهم ذكروا نبواته أول الأنبياء على هذا الترتيب: إرميا وحزقيال وإشعياء، ثم نبوات الأنبياء الصغار الإثنى عشر, فقول متى: تمّ ما قيل بإرميا النبي يشمل زكريا, والعبارة التي استشهد بها هي واردة في زكريا 11: 12 و13,




(2) قُرىء في هذا المكان زكريا لأنه جرت العادة أن يكتبوا كلمة إرميا باللغة اليونانية ايريو وكلمة زكريا زيريو ، وربما نشأ هذا الاختلاف عن ذلك,




(3) ذهب البعض إلى أن إرميا هو الذي تكلم بهذه الكلمات، وأن زكريا نقل عنه, فاستشهاد البشير متى بإرميا هو في محله على أي حالة كانت,

وهذا ما انا تكلمت عنه 
حقل الدماء يرمز الى وادي القتل في سفر ارميا

ومعنى عبارة زكريا هو أن الله أمره أن يتوجَّه إلى اليهود بشيراً ونذيراً، فنبذوا كلامه وازدروا به, وطلب منهم أن يعطوه ثمنه أي قيمة أتعابه، أو يلبوا دعوته، ولكنهم ازدروا به وبوظيفته وبالله الذي أرسله بأن أعطوه ثلاثين من الفضة (وهي ثمن العبد والرق), فأمره الله أن يلقي هذا الثمن إلى الفخاري, وعلى هذا المثال سلكوا مع المسيح، فإنه لما أتى رفضوه وأظهروا ازدراءهم به، بأن ثمَّنوه بثمن عبد، فألقى هذا الثمن في الهيكل, وأخذه الكهنة واشتروا به حقل الفخاري وهو لا قيمة له، وهذا يدل على استخفافهم به ورفضهم دعوته,


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 فبراير 2007)

חז"ל - חכמינו זיכרונם לברכה הוא כינוי למנהיגים הרוחניים וההלכתיים של עם ישראל מסוף ימי בית שני ועד המאה ה-7.

حز"ل - حاخاماتنا المباركون اسم يطلق على القواد الروحانيين لشعب اسرائيل 

http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/חז"ל

לפי חז"ל,4 
"סדרן של נביאים - יהושע ושופטים, שמואל ומלכים, ירמיה ויחזקאל, ישעיה ושנים עשר". 

בהמשך יש הסבר מדוע קבעו כך את סדר הנביאים האחרונים, שהרי ישעיה קודם לירמיה, והתשובה היא שספר מלכים מסתיים בחורבן הבית, ירמיהו כולו מנבא על חורבן, יחזקאל בתחילתו מנבא על חורבן ובסופו באות נבואות נחמה, וישעיהו כולו נחמה; על כן שילבו חורבן בחורבן ונחמה בנחמה5. אברבנאל מעיר על זה: 
"אמנם קדמונינו בני הגולה לא נהגו כך, כי אם להקדים ישעיהו ואחריו ירמיהו ואחריו יחזקאל ואחריו תרי עשר... רואה אני את דבריהם... בהקדימם ספר נבואות ישעיהו לספרי נבואות שאר הנביאים, וזה מחמש בחינות. האחת כפי הקדימה הזמנית והשאר כפי קדימת המעלה." 

حسب الحاخامات, 4

"ترتيب الانبياء - يَشُوعَ واَلْقُضَاة, صَمُوئِيلَ والْمُلُوكِ, إِرْمِيَا وحِزْقِيَالَ, إِشَعْيَاءَ وباقي الاثني عشر الانبياء الآخرون"

في التكملة يوجد شرح عن سبب انهم قرروا ترتيب الانبياء الكبار هكذا, علما ان اشعياء موجود في الكتاب قبل ارميا, والجواب هو ان كتاب الانبياء ينتهي بخراب الهيكل, كل سفر ارميا يتنبأ عن الخراب, سفر حزقيال ببدايته يتنبأ عن الخراب وفي آخره نرى نبوؤات تعزية وراحة, واشعياء كله تعزية وراحة; لذلك دمجوا الخراب مع الخراب والتعزية والراحة مع التعزية والراحة, يعلق ابرنبال على هذا

"حقيقتا الذين قبلنا من اليهود في الشتات لم يعتادوا على هذا, هكذا اذا وضعنا سفر اشعياء وبعده ارميا وبعده حزقيال وبعده باقي الاثني عشر الانبياء الآخرون... اني ارى كلامهم وافهمه جيدا... بوضعهم سفر نبوؤات اشعياء قبل اسفار باقي الانبياء, وهذا من خمسة وجهات نظر, واحدة هي الاولوية الزمنية والباقي اولوية الدرجة."

http://www.daat.ac.il/daat/tanach/parshanut/don-2.htm

المعلق هو יצחק אברבנאל يتسحاق ابرنابيل

רבי דון יצחק בן יהודה אַבְּרַבַנְאֵל (1508-1437), מדינאי יהודי, פילוסוף, פרשן מקרא, ואיש כספים. נולד בליסבון, פורטוגל, נפטר בונציה, איטליה. פירושו על המקרא ניכר בכך שהוא פותח בשאלות ועונה עליהם בגוף הפירוש. פירושו גם ידוע כארוך יחסית.

الحاخام دون يتسحاق بن يهوذا (1508-1437) سياسي يهودي, فيلسوف, مفسر التوراة. ورجل ذات نفود, ولد بمدينة ليسبون, البورتوجال, توفي في فينيسيا, ايطاليا, تفسيره للتوراة واضح بانه يبدأ بالاسئلة ويجيب عليها, تفسيره معروف بانه طويل نسبيا

http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/יצחק_אברבנאל


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 فبراير 2007)

يا هادى



> وان لم اجد اجابه بادله واضحه وقويه ساعتبر كتابكم فى طى النسيان وعلى كل مسيحى يعرف ان كتابه ليس له اى قيمه،وترفعوا الرايه البيضه وتتعترفوا ان كتابكم ليس موحى من الله



والآن من سيرفع الراية البيضاء ؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 فبراير 2007)

يا هادى

هو انت الي فاهم حاجة ؟
فهمت النبوؤة عن وادي القتل ؟

انت هنا لكي تجادل فقط جدال الجهال


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 فبراير 2007)

اظن اني هكذا وضحت النبوؤة في سفر متى عن ارميا ووادي القتل


----------



## النمر_2009 (5 فبراير 2007)

س1 اين قال الكاتب متى ان ارميا تنبا بحقل الدم؟

س2 حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل
ماذا قال ارميا وتم(وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل)
فاين قاله؟

ومازال الاسئله مطروحه لحين الاجابه عليها:yaka:


----------



## Fadie (6 فبراير 2007)

> س2 حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل
> ماذا قال ارميا وتم(وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل)


 
كان اباء اليهود و معلمينهم The Rabbis يقسمون الاسفار المقدسة للعهد القديم الى ثلاثة اقسام و هى اسفار الشريعة و القسم الثانى هو المزامير و القسم الثالث هو اسفار الانبياء (لو24:44) و كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا و كان تقسيم اليهود لاسفار العهد القديم هكذا (1)
Genesis (Bereshit)
Exodus (Shemot)
Leviticus (Vayikra)
Numbers (Bemidbar)
Deuteronomy (Devarim)
Joshua (Yehoshua)
Judges (Shoftim)
1 Samuel (1 Shmuel)
2 Samuel (2 Shmuel)
1 Kings (1 Melakhim)
2 Kings (2 Melakhim)
Isaiah (Yisheyah)
Jeremiah (Yermiyah)
Ezekiel (Yechezqel)
Hosea (Hoshea)
Joel (Yoel)
Amos
Obadiah (Ovadyah)
Jonah (Yonah)
Micah (Mikhah)
Nahum (Nahum)
Habakkuk (Chavaquq)
Zephaniah (Tsephanyah)
Haggai (Haggai)
Zechariah (Zekharyah)
Malachi (Malakhi)
Psalms (Tehilim)
Proverbs (Mishlei)
Job (Iyov)
Song of Solomon (Shir Hashirim)
Ruth
Lamentations (Eichah)
Ecclesiastes (Qohelet)
Esther (Esther)
Daniel (Daniyel)
Ezra
Nehemiah (Nechemiyah)
1 Chronicles (1 Divrey Yamim)
2 Chronicles (2 Divrey Yamim)

ان الملاحظ المدقق سيجد ان سفر اشعياء قبل ارميا و هذا الان و لكن هل كان كذلك قديما لدى الشعب العبرانى؟؟؟

يجيبنا على ذلك المعلم ديفيد كيميشى “Radak,” Rabbi David Kimchi و هو احد كبار قادة اليهود و ذلك فى مقدمة مدخله الى سفر ارميا (3) فيقول

"A tradition of the Rabbins. This is the order of the prophets. The Book of Joshua, Judges, Samuel, Kings, Jeremiah, Ezekiel, Isaiah, and the twelve." 

"تقليد المعلميين,هذا ترتيب الانبياء.كتاب يشوع,القضاة,صموئيل (4),الملوك (5),ارميا,حزقيال,اشعياء,و الاثنى عشر (6)"
ثم بعد ذلك بقليل يقول:

"But since Isaiah was before both Jeremiah and Ezekiel, he ought to have been set before them: but since the Book of Kings ends with destruction, and all Jeremiah is about destruction; and since Ezekiel begins with destruction and ends with comfort; and all Isaiah is about comfort, they joined destruction with destruction, and comfort with comfort "

"و لكن لأن اشعياء كان قبل ارميا و حزقيال كان يجب ان يوضع قبلهم و لكن لأن كتاب الملوك ينتهى بالدمار و كل ارميا يتكلم عن الدمار و لأن حزقيال يبدأ بالدمار و ينتهى بالراحة,و كل اشعياء عن الراحة , هم ربطوا الدمار بالدمار و الراحة بالراحة"

و من هذا نفهم الاتى:-

ان بالاساس كان اشعياء قبل ارميا و حزقيال لأنه كان موجود قبلهم و لكن لأن كتاب الملوك ينتهى بدمار اورشاليم و كل سفر ارميا عن دمار اورشاليم و حزقيال فى بداية سفره يبدأ بدمار اورشاليم و ينتهى براحة اورشاليم و كل اشعياء عن راحة اورشاليم فهم قد ربطوا بين اسفار الدمار و اسفار الخراب تدريجيا فأصبح الملوك الذى ينتهى بالدكار يليه مباشرة سفر ارميا الذى يتكلم بأكمله عن الدمار و من بعده حزقيال ثم اشعياء و بذلك اصبح سفر ارميا اول اسفار الانبياء و سميت اسفار الانبياء بأسمه اى "ارميا" و ايضا يؤيد كلام الراباى ديفيد Baba Bathra (7)
و بهذا تكون الاجابة قد اتضحت باقوال علماء اليهود نفسهم

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

(1) The Hebrew Tanach http://www.sacred-****s.com/bib/tan/index.htm
(3) R. David Kimchi in his preface to Jeremiah
(4) كان سفر صموئيل بالاصل كتاب واحد ثم قسموه الى قسمين
(5)كان سفر الملوك بالاصل كتاب واحد ثم قسموه الى قسمين
(6) يقصد الانبياء الصغار
(7)T. Bab. Bava Bathra, fol. 14. 2.​


----------



## النمر_2009 (6 فبراير 2007)

كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا ؟
دليلك؟


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا ؟
> دليلك؟


 
يا اخي اقرأ الردود قبل ما تسأل و تكرر بالاسئلة المجابة اصلا
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=198820&postcount=33


----------



## النمر_2009 (6 فبراير 2007)

استاذ روك نحن نتحاور بالعقل والدليل والمنطق غيرذلك لايصلح حوار

الاستاذ فادى قال( كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا )منين جاب الكلام ده؟

بالنسبه اللى وضعه لايثبت ابدا اطلاق على قسم الانبياء اسم ارميا وانما يقول ارميا قبل اشعياء

انا اتسال:

من اين اتى ان قسم الانبياء عند اليهود  يطلق عليه ارميا؟


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> استاذ روك نحن نتحاور بالعقل والدليل والمنطق غيرذلك لايصلح حوار
> 
> الاستاذ فادى قال( كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا )منين جاب الكلام ده؟
> 
> ...


'

أعملك ايه اذا انت مش راضي اصلا تقرأ رد فادي؟
احمرلك و ازرقلك مشان اسهل عليك المهمة؟



Fadie قال:


> كان اباء اليهود و معلمينهم The Rabbis يقسمون الاسفار المقدسة للعهد القديم الى ثلاثة اقسام و هى اسفار الشريعة و القسم الثانى هو المزامير و القسم الثالث هو اسفار الانبياء (لو24:44) و كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
حمرتلك الكلام عله يجذب انتباهك

حتفهم يا اخي و لا حتبقى معاند و تكرر نفسك؟


----------



## النمر_2009 (8 فبراير 2007)

http://www.jewsforjudaism.com/web/j4jlibrary/nttruth.html
موقع يهودى فيه سرد لاخطاء العهد الجديد ،وفيه تطالب اليهود كل مسيحى بالاجابه عن الاخطاء
ومنها نص متى(ITEM 3: Where in Jeremiah's prophecies does he speak of 30 pieces of silver, as Matthew claims (27:9)? Was not Matthew in fact confusing Jeremiah with Zechariah (see Zech. 11:12-13)? 

هل اليهود لايعلمون ان قسم الانبياء يسمى بارميا عندهم؟

و بهذا تكون الاجابة قد اتضحت باقوال علماء اليهود نفسهم

وهاهو اقوال اليهود (منشيئن موقع لاخطاء العهد الجديد)ومنها نص متى فماذا تقول انت؟

عرفتم ليه انا اتساءل من قال هذا الكلام( القسم الثالث هو اسفار الانبياء (لو24:44) و كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا)

وانظر ايضا:

متى اصحاح 3 العدد 3 : (( فان هذا هو الذي قيل عنه باشعياء النبي القائل صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب .اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة )) وهو استشهاد للفقرة الموجوده فعلاً في اشعياء 40 : 3 .

فإذا كان ادعاء ك صحيحا فلماذا لم يقل متى : فان هذا هو الذي قيل عنه بارميا النبي القائل ، بما ان سفر اشعياء النبي يدخل ضمن قسم كتب الأنبياء

المعلم ديفيد كيميشى هل قال هذا الكلام(و القسم الثالث هو اسفار الانبياء (لو24:44) و كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا)

منتظر الجواب


----------



## Basilius (8 فبراير 2007)

*الاستاذ فادي اجاب اجابة شافية وواضحة 
لية بقى اللف و الدوران دة ؟ *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (8 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009



> س1 اين قال الكاتب متى ان ارميا تنبا بحقل الدم؟



تم الرد على سؤالك وبقي عليك ان تقرأ كل الموضوع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=189337&postcount=22



> موقع يهودى فيه سرد لاخطاء العهد الجديد ،وفيه تطالب اليهود كل مسيحى بالاجابه عن الاخطاء
> ومنها نص متى(ITEM 3: Where in Jeremiah's prophecies does he speak of 30 pieces of silver, as Matthew claims (27:9)? Was not Matthew in fact confusing Jeremiah with Zechariah (see Zech. 11:12-13)?



تم الرد على هذه الشبهة لان متى قصد عن نبوؤة وادي القتل في سفر ارميا وليس ال 30 فضة


----------



## النمر_2009 (8 فبراير 2007)

اختلفت الاقوال وتضاربت الاجابات وهذا ممتاز 

علشان كل واحد يقرا الموضوع ده يعرف مدى تاليفكم الاجابات  لتصحيح اخطاء كتابكم

واحد يقول النبوه ماكانت عن 30 من الفضه بل عن وادى القتل وما اعرف جبها منين ، والتانى يقول اصل اليهود كانوا يسمون قسم الانبياء بارميا،والاتنين غلط ان لم تثبتوا العكس وانا فى الانتظار.

واليكم الاسئله مره اخرى:​
المعلم ديفيد كيميشى هل قال هذا الكلام(و القسم الثالث هو اسفار الانبياء (لو24:44) و كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا)؟

(لان متى قصد عن نبوؤة وادي القتل في سفر ارميا وليس ال 30 فضة)

حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل

اين كلامك الذى قلته من هذا النص؟

وعايز اجابات واضعه وصريحه الاسئله مش بحب اللف ولا الدوران

فى الانتظار


----------



## Basilius (8 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> > اختلفت الاقوال وتضاربت الاجابات وهذا ممتاز
> 
> 
> *لم تقرا الردود اصلا *
> ...


 * الاجابات موجودة و لم تقراها *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## النمر_2009 (8 فبراير 2007)

ما دليلك ان الاثنين غلط ؟؟؟

قد كتبت اساله اتفضل جاوب عليها ممكن؟

والاسئله اهه لتانى مره:

المعلم ديفيد كيميشى هل قال هذا الكلام(و القسم الثالث هو اسفار الانبياء (لو24:44) و كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا)؟

(لان متى قصد عن نبوؤة وادي القتل في سفر ارميا وليس ال 30 فضة)

حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل

اين كلامك الذى قلته من هذا النص؟


----------



## النمر_2009 (8 فبراير 2007)

لم تقرا الردود اصلا 

حسنا انت من قراتها اتفضل جاوب على الاسئله الموجوده اعلاه

فى الانتظار


----------



## THE GALILEAN (8 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009

لا افهم لماذا هذه المعاندة وانت لم تقرأ شيئا من ردودي وكلها شهادات اليهود انفسهم

ما الذي تحاول ان ثثبثه ؟
هل هو عناد وتكبر ؟


----------



## الحقيقة (8 فبراير 2007)

والله منضركم يا مسيحين مضحك اعدرني لكن انتم زي متكون بتعجنو عجيناا وباي شكل عيزنهاا تتماسك وهي مش عتتماسك الانه انتم انفسكم تعرفون وتعترفون ولن اقول انتم بل اباءكم يعترفون ان في تناقضات واخطاء في المسيحية لكن الاصل واحد هو والمسيح جاء لصلب غصب عنو


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

لايت بلو اظن حضرتك قرات الاسئله الموضحه اعلاه ممكن تجاوب عليها.

نعم من شهاده اليهود نفسهم بتهمون العهد الجديد بان فيه اخطاء ومنها نص الكاتب متى 

فماذا تقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والدليل:

http://www.jewsforjudaism.com/web/j4jlibrary/nttruth.html
موقع يهودى فيه سرد لاخطاء العهد الجديد ،وفيه تطالب اليهود كل مسيحى بالاجابه عن الاخطاء
ومنها نص متى

كلامى واضح ومفهوم ،واسالتى واضحه جدا ممكن حضرتك تجاوب عليها اوكى


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

ما الذي تحاول ان ثثبثه ؟

حتعرف ان شاء الله لاتتعجل ،وهتعرف من اقوال اباء الكنيسه نفسهم 

فلاتتعجل وانتظر..............

 حتى اثبت لكم انكم اساتذه تحريف لعمل صوره جميله امام المخدومين من عوام المسيحين،بس المهم انكم تجاوبوا على السوال علشان المنظر امام اللى يقرا الموضوع سواء ان كان صح ام غلط

فلن اضع ادلتى مره واحده ،ساترككم تخترعون اوهام واقوال واكاذيب ولنرى فعلا هل تردون على الشبهات ام تكذبون؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 فبراير 2007)

تعـــــــــــــــــــــــرفون الحق والحق يحرركم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009

سبق واجبت على سؤالك وعلى سؤال هؤلاء اليهود لا حاجة للتكرار


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009



> س1 اين قال الكاتب متى ان ارميا تنبا بحقل الدم؟



تم الرد على سؤالك وبقي عليك ان تقرأ كل الموضوع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=189337&postcount=22



> موقع يهودى فيه سرد لاخطاء العهد الجديد ،وفيه تطالب اليهود كل مسيحى بالاجابه عن الاخطاء
> ومنها نص متى(ITEM 3: Where in Jeremiah's prophecies does he speak of 30 pieces of silver, as Matthew claims (27:9)? Was not Matthew in fact confusing Jeremiah with Zechariah (see Zech. 11:12-13)?



تم الرد على هذه الشبهة لان متى قصد عن نبوؤة وادي القتل في سفر ارميا وليس ال 30 فضة

وعندما يقول تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا اَلنَّبِيِّ المقصد اي تم ما تنبأ به ارميا عن وادي القتل في سفر زكريا تحقيقا لنبوؤة ارميا عن وادي القتل اي عن الخيانة (ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ) في سفر زكريا ومنه تحقق ايضا ما قيل بالنبووة ابتدائا من ارميا الى زكريا الى العهد الجديد (متى)


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 فبراير 2007)

لا حاجة للجدال لانكم انتم المسلمين لا تفقهون في امور النبوؤات لان دينكم يخلو منها
فلا تجادلوا من دون بحث, ليس كل شيئ المفروض يكون واضح كما تريدون انتم ولكن هناك رموز


----------



## Basilius (9 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا عزيزي لايت بلو
هو بيتناقش للمجادلة العقيمة فقط 
وليس للفهم 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

تم الرد على هذه الشبهة لان متى قصد عن نبوؤة وادي القتل في سفر ارميا وليس ال 30 فضة
استاذ تخريف وتحريف الكاتب متى لايقصد نبوه عن وادى القتل 

اقرا النص كده

حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل و اخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني اسرائيل

ارميا القائل 

ارميا القائل

ارميا القائل 

ارميا القائل

يااعمى البصر ياقليل الفهم (ارميا القائل)الجمله دى عايزه فهم وعايزه تحوير سبحان الله على عقولكم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ارميا القائل او اشعياء القائل او حزقيال القائل اى موجود هذا الكلام فى سفرهم اى فى سفر ارميا او اشعياء او حزقيال


واعود واكرر اسئلتى:

المعلم ديفيد كيميشى هل قال هذا الكلام(و القسم الثالث هو اسفار الانبياء (لو24:44) و كان يطلق على هذا القسم اسم ارميا)؟

حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل

ولاحظوا ارميا القائل( وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل)
اى موجود هذا الكلام فى سفر ارميا

فاين قال ارميا هذا الكلام فى سفره(وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل)

ووضحت الاسئله اريد الاجوبه وانا فى الانتظار باذن الله

وعندما يقول تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا اَلنَّبِيِّ المقصد اي تم ما تنبأ به ارميا عن وادي القتل 

شوفوا الكدب والتدليس حذف كلمه القائل علشان لايضع نفسه فى مازق طبعا لانكم استاذه حذف وان شاء الله حتحذفوا كتابكم كله

نرى عند اضافه كلمه القائل على الجمله:

وعندما يقول تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا اَلنَّبِيِّ القائل المقصد اي تم ما تنبأ به ارميا عن وادي القتل فى سفر زكريا

اريتم الاختلاف الذى خاف منه المسيحى ان يقع فيه فخذف كلمه القائل

ولنرى ان كان كلامه صح ام خطا:

7 حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل
18 صوت سمع في الرامة نوح و بكاء و عويل كثير راحيل تبكي على اولادها و لا تريد ان تتعزى لانهم ليسوا بموجودين


لاحظوا ارميا القائل وفعلا هذا الكلام موجود فى سفر ارميا الاصحاح 31 العدد15

31: 15 هكذا قال الرب صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مر راحيل تبكي على اولادها و تابى ان تتعزى عن اولادها لانهم ليسوا بموجودين 

عرفتم يااخوانى المسلمين الكرام معنى تم ماقيل بارميا القائل اى موجود فى سفره 

واى واحد عنده اعتراض على كلامى فليفضل والا ساعتبر كلامى صح بالبرهان والدليل


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

حاجة للجدال لانكم انتم المسلمين لا تفقهون في امور النبوؤات لان دينكم يخلو منها
فلا تجادلوا من دون بحث, ليس كل شيئ المفروض يكون واضح كما تريدون انتم ولكن هناك رموز

اليك المفاجاه 

فتَمَّ ما قيلَ على لِسانِ النَّبِيِّ إِرْمِيا: ((وأَخَذوا الثَّلاثينَ مِنَ الفِضَّة وهي ثَمَنُ المُثَمَّن ثَمَّنَه بِها بَنو إِسرائيل 10وأَدَّوها عن حَقلِ الخَزَّاف. هكذا أَمرَني الرَّبّ )). 

http://www.albichara.org/readbible.php
موقع البشاره نسخه الكاثوليك

تبقى تتكلم تانى بعد النص ده 

اه النص ده:
 تم ماقيل على لسان ارميا النبى(وأَخَذوا الثَّلاثينَ مِنَ الفِضَّة وهي ثَمَنُ المُثَمَّن ثَمَّنَه بِها بَنو إِسرائيل 10وأَدَّوها عن حَقلِ الخَزَّاف. هكذا أَمرَني الرَّبّ )

دمر اجابتك نسفها كانها لم تكن لانه بيقول(تم ماقيل على لسان ارميا النيى:واخذوا الثلاثين من الفضه)

يعنى( اخذوا الثلاثين من الفضه )قليت على لسان ارميا النص واضح وضوح الشمس ومش متحاج الى تاويل ياصاحب اكبر خرافه (متى كان يقصد نبوه وادى القتل)

عرفت بقى انتا بتخرف وتعك


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

هو بيتناقش للمجادلة العقيمة فقط 

ممكن حضرتك يافاهم ياواعى تشرح النص ده وتورينى انا فعلا بتاقش للمجادله العقيمه ولا لا

(تم ماقيل على لسان ارميا النبى(وأَخَذوا الثَّلاثينَ مِنَ الفِضَّة وهي ثَمَنُ المُثَمَّن ثَمَّنَه بِها بَنو إِسرائيل 10وأَدَّوها عن حَقلِ الخَزَّاف. هكذا أَمرَني الرَّبّ )


----------



## Basilius (9 فبراير 2007)

*يا نمر احفظ ادبك يا سليط اللسان  (يا هادي )
تم ما قيل بارميا تعني ان ارميا قال هذا وتساوي و تتفق مع ارميا القائل 
ما تنبا بة ارميا اي ما قالة ارميا ، ما تنبا بة ارميا هي نفسها ارميا القائل 
حاجة مش محتاجة فهم 
حضرتك عملت هليلة كاذبة و قلت ان العضو المحترم لايت بلو يكذب و يحرف 
يا سيد تم ما قيل عن ارميا النبي فعلا و اللذي تنبا عنة في سفر زكريا عن وادي الدم و الخيانة بالثلاثين من الفضة و قلنا ان اسفار الانبياء كانت تسمى بارميا كما وضح الاستاذ فادي *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009



> استاذ تخريف وتحريف الكاتب متى لايقصد نبوه عن وادى القتل



اذا اليهود المسيحيين يقولون غير ذلك ومن انت لتصر على هذا الامر ؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009



> اريتم الاختلاف الذى خاف منه المسيحى ان يقع فيه فخذف كلمه القائل



هذا اسلوب الذي لا يعرفون عن ماذا يتكلمون


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 فبراير 2007)

طيب خلاص انا حشتكي عليك لانك واضح جاي تجادل وبس

تحملنا ردودك كثير واستهتاراتك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

اسمحوا لى ان اجيب ع من يتهم الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف بهذة المشاركة وسامحونى ع الاطالة لكن اسمحوا لى ان اوضح للاخ الفاضل صحة الكتاب المقدس وسوف اشارك بمشاركة اخرى لتفسير الاية التى ذكرة والرب قريب لمن يدعوة  وفى البداية سوف اطرح عليك بعض الاسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟ من قام بالتحريف ( أعطي أسمائهم ودليلك)

كيف تم التحريف ( رغم وجود الكتاب في كل بلاد العالم)

متى تم التحريف (في أي عصر من العصور)

لماذا تم التحريف (ولماذا لم تحذف الآيات التي تتكلم بالويل على اليهود والخطاة……..)

أين تم التحريف (أعطي أسماء البلدان)

ماذا أو ما الذي تم تحريفه (ما هي المقاطع التي حرفت وما دليلك الذي يجب أن يكون من خارج القرآن فلا يمكن أن يكون كتاب محمد الخصم والحكم بنفس الوقت)

والسؤال الأهم : هل يعقل أن يتم تحريف كلام الله؟!

فهل علم الله بالتحريف ,

لماذا لم يوقف الله التحريف, 

هل يستطيع البشر أو الشيطان تحريف كتاب الله القادر على كل شيء الذي وعد بحفظ كلمته إلى الأبد كما هو وارد في كل المخطوطات التي قبل الإسلام بمئات السنين.

2. هل قمت بالدراسة بنفسك واكتشفت التحريف بعد أن قرأت الكتاب المقدس كاملاً، أم أنك سمعت ذلك من معلم في المدرسة، أو من صديق، أو داعية، أو شيخ، أو من أهل البيت ؟،وهل أنت متأكد من صحة ما سمعت ؟ أو أنك من الجهال الذين يتبعون مبدأ ألولو.

3. هل قرأت عن التحريف في مصادر وكتب إسلامية، وهل أنت متأكد من صحة ما قرأت ؟ 

4. لنفرض أن كلامك صحيح، وأن الكتاب الذي معنا اليوم مُحَرَّف، فأين الأصل غير المحرف ؟ 

التوسع في سؤال متى تم التحريف.

أيام المسيح، أي قبل محمد : لدينا ( تقريباً 5000 مخطوطة ) تواريخها من القرن الأول حتى السابع.

أيام محمد - شهد محمد والقرآن بأن الكتاب المقدس هدى ونور للناس. والتوراة كانت موجودة بنصها العبري بين يدي اليهود ومحمد صرح بإيمانه بها وأنها طبق حكم الرجم الموجود فيها كما هو باق إلى هذا اليوم (بعكس القرآن الذي سقطت منه آية الرجم)

يقول البخاري: ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسماعيل بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏أنه قال ‏ 
‏إن ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏جاءوا إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فذكروا له أن رجلا منهم ‏ ‏وامرأة ‏ ‏زنيا فقال لهم رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الرجم فقالوا نفضحهم ويجلدون قال ‏ ‏عبد الله بن سلام ‏ ‏كذبتم إن فيها الرجم فأتوا بالتوراة فنشروها فوضع ‏ ‏أحدهم ‏ ‏يده على ‏ ‏آية الرجم ‏ ‏فقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها فقال له ‏ ‏عبد الله بن سلام ‏ ‏ارفع يدك فرفع يده فإذا فيها ‏ ‏آية الرجم ‏ ‏قالوا صدق يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏فيها ‏ ‏آية الرجم ‏ ‏فأمر بهما رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فرجما فرأيت الرجل يحني على المرأة يقيها الحجارة (بخاري 6336)

ونقرأ في سنن أبي داود 3859 

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أحمد بن سعيد الهمداني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏هشام بن سعد ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏زيد بن أسلم ‏ ‏حدثه عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏أتى ‏ ‏نفر ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏يهود ‏ ‏فدعوا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إلى ‏ ‏القف ‏ ‏فأتاهم في بيت ‏ ‏المدراس ‏ ‏فقالوا يا ‏ ‏أبا القاسم ‏ ‏إن رجلا منا زنى ‏ ‏بامرأة ‏ ‏فاحكم بينهم فوضعوا لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وسادة فجلس عليها ثم قال بالتوراة فأتي بها فنزع الوسادة من تحته فوضع التوراة عليها ثم قال آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك ثم قال ائتوني بأعلمكم فأتي ‏ ‏بفتى ‏ ‏شاب ‏‏ثم ذكر قصة الرجم ‏ ‏نحو حديث ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع.

ويا ليت كل مسلم يقول ينزع يقول : آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك 

فالتوراة كانت بين يدي محمد ووقرها بوضعها على الوسادة ولم يتهمه بالتحريف كما يفعل البعض الآن

بعد محمد - مستحيل، لتطابق النسخ الحالية بما جاء في المخطوطات السابقة لأيام محمد.

خامساً : الرد على تهمة التحريف من قرآن المسلمين 

احتوى قرآن المسلمين على دلائل قاطعة تبين أن الكتاب المقدس، أي التوراة والإنجيل، كانت صادقة وسليمة في أيام المسيح وأيام الرسل وحتى أيام نبي الإسلام في بداية القرن الميلادي السابع، والحقيقة أنه لا توجد في القرآن أية إشارة من قريب أو بعيد على تحريف نصوص التوراة والإنجيل في أي وقتٍ من الأوقات.

من الآيات القرآنية التي تشهد بصحة الكتاب، أي التوراة والإنجيل :

1- يتلونه حق تلاوته. البقرة 121:2" الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حقَّ تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به، ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون " 

نجد هنا عدة حقائق : 

1. تلاوة الكتاب حق تلاوته، أي كما هو بالضبط.

2. التحذير لجميع الناس من أن يكفروا به.

3. الخاسرون هم الذين لا يؤمنون بالتوراة والإنجيل.

2- الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله. البقرة 101:2 " ولما جاءَهم رسولٌ من عند الله مصَّدقٌ لما معهم، نبذ فريقٌ من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون ".

نلاحظ هنا : 

1. نبي الإسلام يصادق على صحة ما مع أهل الكتاب، أي صحة التوراة والإنجيل.

2. رفض فريق من أهل الكتاب، وهم اليهود في أيام محمد، أن يؤمنوا بنبي الإسلام.

3. إن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله، كما هو واضح في النص، في ايام النبي محمد.

المائدة 47:5 " وليحكم أهل بما أنزل الله فيه، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فيه فأولئك هم الفاسقون " 

نلاحظ هنا ما يلي : 

1. إن المسيحيين مدعويين إلى الحُكْمِ بأحكام الإنجيل، فلو كان الإنجيل محرفاً، فهل يطلب منهم القرآن أن يحكموا بما هو محرف.

2. قوله بما أنزل الله فيه، أي بما أنزل فيه من كلام وشرعٍ ووصايا، أي أن الإنجيل هو كلام الله.

المائدة 43:5 " وكيف يُحَكِّمونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التوراة فيها حكم الله " 

نلاحظ هنا :

1. أن التوراة كانت بأيدي اليهود في الجزيرة العربية في أيام نبي الإسلام.

2. إن سبب رفض اليهود للدعوة الإسلامية لم تأت من فراغ، بل لأن لديهم التوراة.

3. إن الكلام الذي في التوراة هو حكم الله، أي شرع ووصايا الله.

أي أن الآية 43 والآية 46 من سورة المائدة وبنص واضح وصريح، تؤكد على أن التوراة والإنجيل معاً، أي كل الكتاب المقدس، كان بأيدي المسيحيين واليهود في الجزيرة العربية في أيام محمد، وأنهما كلام الله وحكم الله وشرع الله.

3- يشهد القرآن أن التوراة والإنجيل مُنزَّلة أي " موحى بها " من الله.

آل عمران 1:3-4 " نزَّل عليك الكتاب بالحقِّ مصدقاً لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل من قبلُ هدىً للناس..."

نلاحظ هنا عدة أمور مهمة : 

1. القرآن مصدقاً لما بين يدي النبي، فما الذي كان بين يدي النبي قبل القرآن، وحسب النص، كان بين يديه التوراة والإنجيل.

2. هل يصادق القرآن على صحة كتب محرفة، والجواب في العقيدة الإسلامية هو بالنفي، القرآن يصدق صحة كتب منزلة وصادقة، أي أن التوراة والإنجيل معصومة.

3. إن التوراة والإنجيل منزلة قبل القرآن، وأنها صادقة منذ لحظة نزولها إلى أيام محمد.

النساء 136:4 " يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزِّلَ على رسوله والكتاب الذي أُنْزِلَ من قبل، ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضَلَّ ضلالاً بعيداً ".

نلاحظ هنا أمور عظيمة : 

1. أمر قرآني واضح وصريح بالإيمان بالكتاب المقدس.

2. إن المسلم الذي لا يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس هو إنسان ضالٌ ضلالً بعيداً.

المائدة 68:5 " قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيءٍ حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل، وما أُنزل إليكم من ربكم..." 

نلاحظ هنا : 

1. دعوة القرآن لأهل الكتاب، أي للمسيحيين واليهود، أن يقيموا أحكام التوراة والإنجيل.

2. أن التوراة والإنجيل صادقة وهي كلام الله، وهي دليل صدق الإنسان.

المائدة 66:5 " ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أُنزِلَ إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم" فالذي يقيم أحكام التوراة والإنجيل يباركه الله بالخيرات، فهل يقيمون أحكام كتبٍ محرفة، والجواب قطعياً بأنها ليست محرَّفة.

4ـ يصادق القرآن على التوراة والإنجيل، فهل يصدِّق كتاباً مُحرَّفاً 

يونس 37:10 " وما كان هذا القرآن أن يفتري من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين " 

يوسف 111:12 " ما كان حديثاً يفترى ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه، وتفصيل كل شيء " 

فاطر 31:35 " والذي أوحينا إليك من الكتاب هو الحق مصدِّقاً لما بين يديه " 

المائدة 46:5 " وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناهُ الإنجيل فيه هدىً ونور ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدىً وموعظة للمتقين " 

المائدة 48:5 " وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه " فالقرآن مهيمن وحافظ للكتاب المقدس، وبالتالي تهمة تحريف الكتاب المقدس هي طعن بالقرآن نفسه، لأن المفروض أن القرآن يحافظ على التوراة والإنجيل.ونلاحظ هنا تعدد النصوص حول وجود التوراة والإنجيل بين أيدي نبي الإسلام.

5- القرآن يدعو محمد إلى سؤال المسيحيين واليهود 

النحل 43:16 " وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون "

أكبر الأدلة على عدم التحريف.

1. سلامته من أثر غايات وأميال الناس.

2. منطق النبوات : نبوات العهد القديم وإتمامها في العهد الجديد، ونبوات كثيرة في العهدين ستتم في مستقبل الأيام.

3. لا يستطيع العقل أن يقبل بالقول أن الله عاجز عن حفظ كتابه الذي وعد بحفظه.
اعرف الحق اتبع الحق انشر الحق ...... اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

اخى المسلم فى الانسانية اتمنى ان تدخل ع هذا الرابط ويوجد فى هذا الرابط تفسير للاية التى طرحتة واتمنى انك تكون قد طرحت هذا السؤال لمعرفة الحقيقة وليس للجدال فقط وادعوة الرب ان ترف الحق والحق سوف يحررك http://www.copticchurch.org/ArabicArticles/hebrow.htm


----------



## THE GALILEAN (11 فبراير 2007)

سبق واجبنا على كل الاسئلة
ارجو من جميع الاخوة عدم الرد على هذا الشخص الشبح_2007 لانه يكرر نفس الاسئلة التي سبق واجبنا عليها


----------



## fouad2002 (21 فبراير 2007)

الدين المسيحي يقوم والكاتب مجهول يا عاااااااااااااااااااااالم الكاتب مجهول


----------



## kimo14th (22 فبراير 2007)

لاصحاب العقول 

اين عقلك انت 

بعد كل ده ومعرفتش مين الكاتب 

يبقى ترحمنا وتورينا عرض كتافك !!!!!!!


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> الدين المسيحي يقوم والكاتب مجهول يا عاااااااااااااااااااااالم الكاتب مجهول



اين الدليل والبرهان واللى الكلام ببلاش من الافضل يا عزيزى ان تاتى بالدليل والرب قريب لمن يدعوة :66:


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2007)

لأصحاب العقول 2 قال:


> *الكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتب فين طيب الكااااااااااااااااااااااااتب فين يا اصحاب العقووووووووووووووول*​


 

كالببغاوات... يرددون ما لا يعرفون.. للترديد و الهوسة فقط!

الم يجدر بك ان تقرأي الردود التي هرب طارخ الموضوع بسببها و لم نره بعدها؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 فبراير 2007)

لأصحاب العقول 2



> ميرسي انكم طردتوني يا عباد يسوع بسبب ضعفكم على الرد على موضوعي والكل يشهد



لا بد انك تمزح 
لقد دحضت كل الشبهة في موضوعك


----------



## fouad2002 (22 فبراير 2007)

*هههه والله منضركم يا مسحين ضعيف اي شبهة دحضت يا رجل  الكاتب مجهول  والدين المسيحي كلو قايم على رسالت العبرانيين والكاتب مجهول سنضل نعيدهل كلببغاء حتى تستقر في دهنك  وتفهمها وتجيب عنها بروية وبحكمة   *
*انتم تنسبونه ليبولس لمجرد تشابه الاسلوب *
*كيف اتبع دين يقوم وكاتبه غير معروف مادا غير معروف مجهول *


----------



## fouad2002 (22 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> اين الدليل والبرهان واللى الكلام ببلاش من الافضل يا عزيزى ان تاتى بالدليل والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


:66:
رسالة العبرانين  كاتبه مجهول 

*رسالة العبرانيين ( 9 : 22 + 9 : 12 ) من كاتب هذا النص ؟؟؟ كل علماء النصارى اتفقوا على ان كاتب هذا السفر مجهول ) هدا كلام المسيحين فهل يا ترى نصدقهم ولا نكدبهم *
*المصدر*
*كتاب التبشير التطبيقي المعتمد عندكم _حجة عليكم ليست معكم _*
*الصفحة  2635*
*بالفظ يقول لان اسم الكاتب لم يرد صراحة في النص فقد اقترح الشراع اسم عدة اسماء  مثل لوقا بولس برناباو اخرون * 
*مارايك انا اكاد اصرخ اين العقل اين المنطق يا سيدي اعتبرني واحد بودي بيسالك *
*من هو صاحب النص *
*ولا تقلي اجبت لاني مارايت الى تهربا من الموضوع ككل فخليك مسيحي وجوبني*


----------



## Basilius (22 فبراير 2007)

*اظن ان حضرتك نقلت الشبهة مرة اخرى بجهل 
اقرا اول صفحة الرد موجود 
وبلاش الاعادة لانة اسلوب عقيم *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 فبراير 2007)

fouad2002



> انتم تنسبونه ليبولس لمجرد تشابه الاسلوب



جاهل في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## kimo14th (23 فبراير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> :66:
> رسالة العبرانين  كاتبه مجهول
> 
> *رسالة العبرانيين ( 9 : 22 + 9 : 12 ) من كاتب هذا النص ؟؟؟ كل علماء النصارى اتفقوا على ان كاتب هذا السفر مجهول ) هدا كلام المسيحين فهل يا ترى نصدقهم ولا نكدبهم *
> ...



تصدق بايه دى اول مره اسمع عن كتاب اسمه التبشير التطبيقى !!!!!!!! 

معتمد مين ياعم !!!! 

يفضل انك تقرا الموضع من الاول عشان تلاقى الاجابه لانها مكتوبه فى الاول خالص


----------



## TURBO-POWER (23 فبراير 2007)

> كل علماء النصارى اتفقوا على ان كاتب هذا السفر مجهول


تم ما يتفقوا علماء النصارى احنا المسيحيين ملناش دعوى فيهم


----------



## kimo14th (23 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> تصدق بايه دى اول مره اسمع عن كتاب اسمه التبشير التطبيقى !!!!!!!!
> 
> معتمد مين ياعم !!!!
> 
> يفضل انك تقرا الموضع من الاول عشان تلاقى الاجابه لانها مكتوبه فى الاول خالص



وادى الاجابه عشان متتعبش 

لاخونا روك 


شهد القدماء أن بولس الرسول كتب هذه الرسالة، فتكلم عليها أغناطيوس في رسائله (107م) وتكلم عنها بوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي (108م) واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م) وكثيراً ما استشهد بها أكلمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول (194م) وشهد أوريجانوس (230م) بأنها رسالة بولس الرسول، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية (247م) وغيرهم الكثير.
و الكتاب المقدس يشهد بذلك ايضا:

    * المصطلحات المستخدمة في العبرانيين تشبة ما استخدم في كولوسي و افسس و رومية

الرسول بولس نفسه اشار في عبرانين 13 و العدد 23
اِعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أُطْلِقَ الأَخُ تِيمُوثَاوُسُ، الَّذِي مَعَهُ سَوْفَ أَرَاكُمْ، إِنْ أَتَى سَرِيعاً.

و كما نعلم تيموثاوس كان مرافق بولس
و فوق هذا كله يحسم لنا الرسول بطرس في رسالته الامر تماما بقوله في رسالته الثانية 3 و العدد 15
وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلاَصاً، كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ،


و كما نعرف ان بطرس كتب رسالته للمسيحيين من اصل يهودي, المطرودين من اورشليم و المشتتين في اسيا الصغرى و هذا واضح من اول عدد من اول اصحاح من رسالته الاولى
بُطْرُسُ، رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، إِلَى الْمُتَغَرِّبِينَ مِنْ شَتَاتِ بُنْتُسَ وَغَلاَطِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَأَسِيَّا وَبِيثِينِيَّةَ، الْمُخْتَارِينَ

سلام و نعمة

____________________ 

وهذا من مقدمه تفسير الرساله 

إذ لم يكتب واضع الرسالة اسمه في صلبها اختلف الدارسون في نسبتها منذ عصر مبكر، ففي الغرب نسب العلامة ترتليان، من رجال القرن الثاني، الرسالة إلى برناباس. لكن بمقارنتها برسالة برناباس نجد الفارق شاسعًا، ونتأكد أنه لا يمكن أن يكون كاتبهما شخصًا واحدًا. وقد ساد الغرب اتجاه بأن الكاتب هو القديس إكليمنضس الروماني، أما بعد القرن الرابع فصار اتفاق عام أنها للرسول بولس. 

( هذا فى الغرب فقط اما عن الشرق فاقرأ :: 

أما بالنسبة للشرق فمنذ البداية كان هناك شبه اتفاق عام على أنها من رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول. هذا ما قبلته الكنيسة الشرقية بوجه عام، ومدرسة الإسكندرية بوجه خاص. جاء في يوسابيوس أن للقديس إكليمنضس السكندري عملاً مفقودًا، ورد فيه أن معلمه بنتينوس الفيلسوف يتحدث عن الرسالة بكونها للقديس بولس.

ويمكننا أن نلخص نظرة الدارسين للرسالة في الآتي: 

أ. أن الكاتب هو الرسول بولس: ساد هذا الفكر في الكنيسة الشرقية منذ بداية انطلاقها واستقر فيما بعد في الكنيسة الغربية، من بين الذين ذكروا هذا الرأي القديس بنتينوس، والقديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم، والقديس أغسطينوس، ولا يزال يعتبر هو الرأي السائد بين الغالبية العظمى للدارسين المحدثين.

ب. الكاتب هو برناباس: العلامة ترتليان وWeisler, Ulmann .

ج. لوقا البشير: ذكر العلامة أوريجينوس هذا الرأي، وقبله Ebrabd, Calvin.

د. إكليمنضس الروماني: اتجاه غربي مبكر، اختفى تمامًا إلاَّ قلة قبلته مثل Reithmuier, Erasmus.

ه. سيلا: Rohme, Mynster.

و. أبُلس: Luthea, Semler.

لماذا لم يذكر الرسول اسمه؟

اعتاد الرسول بولس أن يذكر اسمه في رسائله، فلماذا لم يفعل هكذا في هذه الرسالة؟ عُرف الرسول بولس في الكنيسة الأولى كرسول الأمم، بينما الرسل بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب وغيرهم كرسل لليهود، لهذا كان الرسول بولس أكثر تحررًا منهم في شأن الارتباط ببعض الطقوس اليهودية، مما جعل الكثير من المسيحيين الذين من أصلٍ عبراني ينفرون منه، وقد قيل له: "أخبروا عنك أنك تعلم جميع اليهود الذين بين الأمم الارتداد عن موسى" (أع 21: 21). ولما كانت هذه الرسالة موجهة إلى هذه الفئة، المسيحيين العبرانيين، لهذا كان لائقًا ألاَّ يذكر اسمه حتى لا يحجموا عن قراءتها.

مكان كتابتها

يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن الرسول بولس كتبها في أورشليم وفلسطين.


----------



## maarttina (23 فبراير 2007)

> رسالة العبرانين كاتبه مجهول
> 
> رسالة العبرانيين ( 9 : 22 + 9 : 12 ) من كاتب هذا النص ؟؟؟ كل علماء النصارى اتفقوا على ان كاتب هذا السفر مجهول ) هدا كلام المسيحين فهل يا ترى نصدقهم ولا نكدبهم
> المصدر
> ...


لا بعد اذنكم انا مصره اعرف جاب الكتاب ده منين وطبعة الكتاب تابعه لاي دار نشر ومعتمد منين لانه فعلا اكتشاف رهيب الكتاب ده يا استاذ فصيح قصدي يا استاذ فؤاد ممكن تجاوبني؟


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2007)

*طرد فقط  المفروض كان يروح مع  غير اصحاب العقول  صحيح اسم على مسمى *​


----------



## fouad2002 (23 فبراير 2007)

maarttina قال:


> لا بعد اذنكم انا مصره اعرف جاب الكتاب ده منين وطبعة الكتاب تابعه لاي دار نشر ومعتمد منين لانه فعلا اكتشاف رهيب الكتاب ده يا استاذ فصيح قصدي يا استاذ فؤاد ممكن تجاوبني؟


 انا  عقلك انا جيبت منين لكن بدون تجريح  فانا مسلم الاسلام يصي بالخلق الحسن ضروري انت فهمني يا استاد
  التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس  
احسن انا عحطلك الرابط  وانت وضميرك  ودا موقع مسيحي على فكرة مش نصراني     
http://www.ibs-mena.com/ArProduct.asp?page=3
 ولو عايز تنزل الكتاب انا في  خضمتك يا استاد
 بس الموقع دا بيبيع كتب  انا اسف  لهدا اضن انك لم تطلع عليه  فقط اكتب 
التفسير التطبيقي ورقم الصفحة وان شاء الله  ستوفق


----------



## fouad2002 (23 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> وهذا من مقدمه تفسير الرساله
> 
> إذ لم يكتب واضع الرسالة اسمه في صلبها اختلف الدارسون في نسبتها منذ عصر مبكر، ففي الغرب نسب العلامة ترتليان، من رجال القرن الثاني، الرسالة إلى برناباس. لكن بمقارنتها برسالة برناباس نجد الفارق شاسعًا، ونتأكد أنه لا يمكن أن يكون كاتبهما شخصًا واحدًا. وقد ساد الغرب اتجاه بأن الكاتب هو القديس إكليمنضس الروماني، أما بعد القرن الرابع فصار اتفاق عام أنها للرسول بولس.
> 
> ...


----------



## fouad2002 (23 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> fouad2002
> 
> 
> 
> جاهل في الكتاب المقدس


  الله  يهديني ويهديك الى عبادة الخالق الاحد الصمد


----------



## Basilius (23 فبراير 2007)

*تمت الاجابة على هذا السؤال اكثر من ثلاث مرات في هذا الموضوع و تمت الاعادة مرة ثانية 
ما المطلوب ؟؟ 

وابقى اعرف كويس اية التفاسير المعتمدة يا من تظن انك على علم *


----------



## kimo14th (23 فبراير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> kimo14th قال:
> 
> 
> > وهذا من مقدمه تفسير الرساله
> ...


----------



## kingmoon (1 مارس 2007)

*صح النوم ::*



لأصحاب العقول قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> النصارى يقولون لابد من سفك الدماء حتى تحدث المغفرة ... رسالة العبرانيين ( 9 : 22 + 9 : 12 ) ( بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة ) من كاتب هذا النص ؟؟؟ كل علماء النصارى اتفقوا على ان كاتب هذا السفر مجهول ) منين جبت الكلام ده ؟؟؟ من كتاب ( التبشير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس ) الذي طبع في مصر وهو كناب تعتبرونه كتاب عظيم يعني متقليش كتاب اي كلام ؟؟؟ انظر الى الكتاب صفحة ( 2635 ) يقول ( لأن اسم الكاتب لم يرد صراحة في نص الكتاب فقد اقترح الشراع عدة اسماء مثل ( لوقا بولس برنابا ... ) الخ .
> 
> ...



( كلام جميل .. وكلام معقول .. ما اقدرش اقول حاجه عنو ... لكن ؟؟ )
واه من قولت لكن..
يا سيدى حضرتك مش راضى على ان يكون الدم للمغفره .. حاجه جميله والله ..
السؤل ؟؟
لما انت مش راضى على ان يستخدم الدم حتى للمغفره .. طيب ايه رائيك فى الى بيسفكو 
دماء الابرياء بالشوارع بدون سبب .. ؟؟
يعنى لازم يكونو دول على ظلاله .. حسب كلامك الرافض استخدام الدم حتى للمغفره .. بوجه اولى يكون هنا الرفض مؤكد ..
اذا دول اما يكونو على ظلاله وكل الى بيعملوه خطا وخطيئه .. واما يكونو ما عندهمش دم ؟؟
يعنى لما دول بيسفكودمهم كده  .. لازم يكونو على ظلال .. لان حسب رائك سفك الدم خطاء..
واما يكونو ما عندهمش دم  وفى الحاله دى لهم حق بالى بيعملو .. ( ما عندهمش دم ..) 
والاتنين العن من بعض ................................................. وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fouad2002 (12 مارس 2007)

*ارجو ان لا تحدف المشاركة  مرة اخرى*



kimo14th قال:


> fouad2002 قال:
> 
> 
> > عزيزى هل قرات مداخلتى
> ...


----------



## kimo14th (13 مارس 2007)

> *لا عزيزي اجماع ان الكاتب مجهول وبدليل والبرهان* *ولا اتجنب الاجابة لان الحق معي وانتم مهرطقون
> *



*اين الدليل واين البرهان ؟؟!! *

*ونحن لسنا مهرطقون .. عيب يعنى *​


> *انا اسالك الان*
> *من قال لهاؤلاء الاباء ان الكاتب هو بولس ب الله عليك من*
> *وانت تقول او يقولون انه تم الاستشهاد به وتقول وتكرر استشهد وشهد ..هل كانو مع بولس عندما كتب*



*ياعزيزى هؤلاء الاباء هم تلاميذ الرسل وتلاميذ تلامذتهم وهم من تسلموا عنهم الايمان كما هو دون تغيير او تحريف

وتسلموا عنهم اسفار الكتاب المقدس ( العهد الجديد ) كما هى مكتوبه بوحى الروح القدس *

فتكلم عليها أغناطيوس في رسائله (107م) وتكلم عنها بوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي (108م) واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م) )

*وساحاول ان اذكر لك من منهم كان تلميذا لبولس الرسول او تلميذا*
*لتلميذه

*​


> *التشابه ليس شرطا في وحدانية المصدر مثلا*
> *ادا ما كتب شخصان شعرا او قصيدة في موضوع واحد يتناول مثلا موضوع الحياة فانه سيكون ملاحظا ان هناك تشابه كبير اد لا يستطيع احد ان يقول ان السماء حمراء او خضراء ..هدا بضبط ما تقيصون به النص التشابه *



*التشابه المذكور يا اخ فؤاد ليس دليل مباشر بل دليل مساعد ويؤكده *

*وعموما هناك ادله اخرى قاطعه مثل *​الرسول بولس نفسه اشار في عبرانين 13 و العدد 23
اِعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أُطْلِقَ الأَخُ تِيمُوثَاوُسُ، الَّذِي مَعَهُ سَوْفَ أَرَاكُمْ، إِنْ أَتَى سَرِيعاً.

و كما نعلم تيموثاوس كان مرافق بولس
و فوق هذا كله يحسم لنا الرسول بطرس في رسالته الامر تماما بقوله في رسالته الثانية 3 و العدد 15
وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلاَصاً، كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ،


و كما نعرف ان بطرس كتب رسالته للمسيحيين من اصل يهودي, المطرودين من اورشليم و المشتتين في اسيا الصغرى و هذا واضح من اول عدد من اول اصحاح من رسالته الاولى
بُطْرُسُ، رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، إِلَى الْمُتَغَرِّبِينَ مِنْ شَتَاتِ بُنْتُسَ وَغَلاَطِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَأَسِيَّا وَبِيثِينِيَّةَ، الْمُخْتَارِينَ
_______________________________ 

*نقطه اخيره احب اوضحها وهى اننا *لو* فرضنا جدلا عدم معرفتنا بكاتب الرساله فهل ينفى بذلك كونها بوحى الروح القدس *

*مثلا كاتب الرساله ( احد الرسل ) كتبها بوحى الروح القدس وسلمها لتلاميذه ومنها الى الشعب المؤمن *

*الى هنا هم يعلمون كاتب الرساله ويؤمنون انها بوحى الروح القدس *
*بمرور الوقت ونظرا لان كاتب الرساله لم يذكر اسمه فيها *

*ظهرت اراء ان كاتب الرساله غير معروف وظهرت اراء بان كاتبها هو س من الرسل *

*ولكن فى نفس الوقت يؤمنون بانها بوحى الروح القدس *

*وان هذه الاراء لا تمثل اى مشكله .. *

*ولكن منذ القرن الرابع اصبح هناك اجماع بان كاتب الرساله هو بولس الرسول والادله كما سبق وكتبت شهاده الاباء والكتاب المقدس نفسه *​*




*


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدين المسيحي يقوم كله على نص والكاتب مجهول .*

*متابع...*
*شكراً لكم فعلاً ردود باهرة وقوية*
*" أعطيكم فماً وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو ينقضوها"*


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدين المسيحي يقوم كله على نص والكاتب مجهول .*

*خلاصة الموضوع:
1- الرسول بولس هو كاتب الرسالة للعبرانيين ،اعتماداً على الكتابات الأقدم الأقرب زماناً لزمن الرسول ورسالته وكتابتها من جهة{أغناطيوس في رسائله (107م) وتكلم عنها بوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي (108م) واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م) وكثيراً ما استشهد بها أكلمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول (194م) وشهد أوريجانوس (230م) بأنها رسالة بولس الرسول، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية (247م) وغيرهم الكثير}
 وما يدعم ذلك،التشابه الكبير بالأسلوب والوقائع والرفقة بين كاتب رسالة العبرانيين وبين  بولس،فمنذ القرن الرابع اصبح هناك اجماع بان كاتب الرساله هو بولس الرسول والادله كما سبق وكتبت شهاده الاباء والكتاب المقدس نفسه..
2- إن طارح الشبهة بالأصل سطحي جداً وردة فعله مبالغ فيها،فالمشكلة لا تكمن في (من كاتب هذه الرسالة) بل في ( مضمون كتابات هذه الرسالة)
فالكتاب المقدس نفسه يعلّمنا أن نهتم باللب ولا نهتم بالقشور، فمن غير المعقول أن هذه الرسالة التي حفظها لنا الوحي مرفوضة لمجرد أن كاتبها مجهول -جدلاً -،المهم أن هذه الرسالة تنسجم وتتماشى مع روح الحق السائدة في الكتاب وتعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه الرب الآتي بالجسد لخلاص هذا العالم،وهذا هو مقياس الحكم، لا من كتب وأين وكيف...فهذه مع اعتذاري تفاهات بلا حق ولا هوادة!*
*==============================
بالنسبة لموضوع متى وقوله بلسان ارميا عن نبوة زكريا:«ما جاء في زكريا 11:12 و13 قال عنه البشير متى في أصحاح 27:9 إنه من كتابة إرميا».
كان اباء اليهود و معلمينهم The Rabbis يقسمون الاسفار المقدسة للعهد القديم الى ثلاثة اقسام و هى اسفار الشريعة و القسم الثانى هو المزامير و القسم الثالث هو اسفار الانبياء (لو24:44) وجاءت النبوات بالترتيب التالي: إرميا، ثم حزقيال، ثم إشعياء، ثم نبوات الأنبياء الصغار الإثني عشر. فقول متى: »تمّ ما قيل بإرميا النبي« يشمل زكريا لأن قسم الأنبياء كان يطلق عليه اسم ارميا من حيث أن نبوة إرميا هي الأولى فيه بحسب التقسيم القائم على ربط الدمار بالدمار والسلام بالسلام.
هذا ويمكن أن يشير البشير متى إلى نبوَّة تنبّأ بها النبيان إرميا وزكريا، فأوردها مشيراً إلى مصدر واحد هو إرميا،فلا يخفى عن أحد أن المتكلم في النبيين هو واحد وهو روح الرب الواحي. فقد اشترى إرميا حقلاً ومنه حقل الفخاري (إرميا 19 و32) ويذكر زكريا الثلاثين من الفضة وإلقاءها. وقد صار الوادي المذكور في إرميا مقبرة للغرباء كما قال البشير متى في أصحاح 27 من بشارته.
فالنبوءة تكلم بها إرميا أولاً -بحسب التقسيم- وأكملها أحد الأنبياء الصغار -زكريّا- فاقتصر متى على ذكر الأول ،أي تقاسمها النبيان.
*​


----------



## ila-salam (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدين المسيحي يقوم كله على نص والكاتب مجهول .*

***********************************
تم تحرير المشاركة لإنها بعيدة تماماً عن سياق الحوار 

مع إنذار للعضو إن لم يبتعد عن تفسيراته المريضة للكتاب المقدس
***********************************


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدين المسيحي يقوم كله على نص والكاتب مجهول .*



> اصدقائي احبد ان اضيف بعض الادلة التي تنفي ربوبية عيسى- المسيح- عليه السلام و تؤكد عبوديته لله تعالى و هذا من الكتاب المقدس بعد ان حاولت ان اضيفه في موضوع جديد لكن فشلت محاولاتي و لا اعرف السبب . المهم اليكم هذه الادلة .
> "تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم


 
*يا صديقي العزيز:*
*يجب أن تفتح موضوع جديد بهذا في قسم الرد على الشبهات*
*ثم إن الموضوع مكرر*
*مكرر*
*مكرر*
*اقرأه في ذلك القسم، واستعمل خاصية البحث!!!*
*لا يجوز أن تلوي الموضوع بهذه الطريقة!...سلام ونعمة:S.O.G*


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدين المسيحي يقوم كله على نص والكاتب مجهول .*

*عليكم أن تفهموا أن المواضيع المكررة لا تضاف من جديد*
*وإليك رابط موضوعك والرد عليه بالكامل:*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4412*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدين المسيحي يقوم كله على نص والكاتب مجهول .*

+++ نقطة واحدة أشارك بها معكم ، وهى أن المسيحية قائمة على المسيح الحيّ ، وهذا سر قوتها .
++ أى إنسان بسيط ، لا يعرف القراءة ، يستطيع أن يعرف المسيح وأن يعرف المسيحية من المسيح ذاته ، وهذا ليس كلاماً فلسفياً ، بل إنه الواقع  الذى نحياه ، فكثيراً ما نرى قديسين لا يعرفون القراءة ، ومع ذلك نجد عندهم فهماً ومعرفة على أعلى مستوى .
+++ بل ونحن أنفسنا المتعلمين ، كثيراً ما نقابل شكوكاً أعلى من مستوى عقولنا ، فنصرخ إليه مستنجدين ، فنفاجأ بالإجابة تتردد داخل عقولنا ، بكيفية لايمكن التعبير عنها .
+++ لذلك قلت -- عن إختبار -- أن المسيحية تقوم على المسيح، أكثر من كل شيئ آخر ، بل وحتى الإنجيل نفسه ، فإنه يأخذ مصداقيته من المسيح ، وليس العكس .


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدين المسيحي يقوم كله على نص والكاتب مجهول .*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++ نقطة واحدة أشارك بها معكم ، وهى أن المسيحية قائمة على المسيح الحيّ ، وهذا سر قوتها .
> ++ أى إنسان بسيط ، لا يعرف القراءة ، يستطيع أن يعرف المسيح وأن يعرف المسيحية من المسيح ذاته ، وهذا ليس كلاماً فلسفياً ، بل إنه الواقع  الذى نحياه ، فكثيراً ما نرى قديسين لا يعرفون القراءة ، ومع ذلك نجد عندهم فهماً ومعرفة على أعلى مستوى .
> +++ بل ونحن أنفسنا المتعلمين ، كثيراً ما نقابل شكوكاً أعلى من مستوى عقولنا ، فنصرخ إليه مستنجدين ، فنفاجأ بالإجابة تتردد داخل عقولنا ، بكيفية لايمكن التعبير عنها .
> +++ لذلك قلت -- عن إختبار -- أن المسيحية تقوم على المسيح، أكثر من كل شيئ آخر ، بل وحتى الإنجيل نفسه ، فإنه يأخذ مصداقيته من المسيح ، وليس العكس .


*فعندما تنظر إلى الدين المسيحي*
*لا تجده كالأديان الأخرى*
*لأننا لا نجد ديناً بمعنى الدين*
.
.
.
*بل شخصاً هو يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدين المسيحي يقوم كله على نص والكاتب مجهول .*

+++أخى الفاضل 
++ مداخلتكم غير واضحة بالنسبة لى . فإن كان القصد هو أنه دين ليس له مثيل ، فإنى أقـرّك على ذلك . 
+ وإن المعنى هو أنه ليس له سمات الأديان بوجه مطلق ، فإنى سأسألك عن هذه السمات التى تعتبرها ضرورية للحكم على صحة الدين . ++ أمــّا بالنسبة لى أنا ، فالسمات الضرورية تبدأ من قداسة سيرة الشخصية الرئيسية ، وقداسة التعاليم ، وإثبات الكلام بقوة عمل الله القادر على عمل المعجزات التى تفوق قدرة الناس والشيطان معاً . وأعظم مثال هو معجزات الخلق من العدم ومعجزات إحياء الموتى بعدما تتعفن أجسادهم .
++ هذا -- فى رأيى -- هو البرهان على صحة الدين الإلهى وتميزه عن خلافه .
++ ولسيادتكم كل الإحترام


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدين المسيحي يقوم كله على نص والكاتب مجهول .*



> *دين ليس له مثيل*


*نعم *
*لأننا لو نظرنا إلى غير أديان*
*لما استطعنا أن نشابه بين الدين المسيحي*
*وبين الأديان الأخرى*


*لأنه أخي الحبيب:*
*كما علت السماء عن الأرض*
*هكذا علت طرق الرب عن طرقنا وأفكاره عن أفكارنا*

*فهل سيكون الدين الذي يأتي به الرب....يمكن أن ندعوه دين بالنسبة لبقية الأديان؟؟؟*

أخي الحبيب
ما فيش داع للرسمية وحضرتي وسيادتي
أنا مسكين وبائس
الرب يهتم بي

وإذا أردت خيراً 
فادعني أخوك
لأنني أفخر برب واحد وصليب واحد
وبك أنت الذي به كنت أخي...لا من لحم ولا من دم، ولا من مشيئة جسد...
*بل من أدوناي!*​_أخوك بالمسيحــ*Son.Of.God*_​


----------

